# NeMoren's Vault III: Return to the dungeon!



## Piratecat (Feb 26, 2002)

The dungeon is quiet. A suit of armor sits on the edge of a pit smoking a cigarette as a makeup artist puts the finishing touches of dust and grime on his armor. "What I don't get," he says in a gravelly voice as he exhales smoke through the visor," is why we..."

He's interrupted by a gnome in red robes bustling down the corridor.  "Places, everyone, places! We've gotten funding from Fiery Dragon and we're back on again. The WotC iconics are on their way in right now. Jake, put out that cigarette; only the _flaming sphere_ can smoke in here.  Now, if everyone would please take their places....?  Oh, and get rid of that annoying bleating whiny unicorn! Props sent it over here as a joke."


----------



## Nebin (Feb 26, 2002)

ooc As the prez of the Iconics Union Local 256 as well as the best  looking, sexiest and well shall I say it ? Smartest ! Iconic it's just right That I Nebin arrive first  ! 

  I think all of them except Lidda is on there way now, the Halfling I'm afraid has taken vows with the Little Sisters of Pain and Pleasure  funny I didn't know she was so devote. /ooc

_Nebin sneaks up to the Gnome in the red robes and gives him an atomic weidgie_  Hi Cuz


----------



## Mialee (Feb 26, 2002)

It's about time. I'm really in the mood for some adventuring. 

Caught up in the post-LotR buzz, anyone with a set of pointy ears can pull down some serious scratch. I've been raking in the dough hand over fist, but I could use a break. 

Doing the new Pepsi ads has been the worst. Man walks into cafe, sees little curly-haired idiot Pepsi girl.

MAN: Wow, Haley what's-her-face! Drinking a Pespi!

haley peels off her own face to reveal Barry Boswick.

MAN: Ugh! Not you again... 

he peels off Barry's face to reveal me.

MAN: Who are you? 

ME: I'm Mialee, elven wizard.

MAN: Who's Mialee, elven wizard?

So, blah blah, yadda yadda, eventually we find Britney dancing like a trollop around the cafe. End commercial.

Piratecat, can we have some of the monsters coming up look like that fat-faced little Pepsi girl, perhaps one that looks like Britney "helium balloobs" Spears? It'd be wonderful therapy for me.


----------



## Regdar (Feb 26, 2002)

*Bah*

_Regdar walks in, rubbing Regdar's eyes and yawning loudly, cleaning out Regdar's ear with a index finger._

Regdar has just got back from this place called AWA, Ale & Whores Anonymous.  Regdar's agent told Regdar it was a place were Regdar could get ale and whores without anyone knowing who Regdar was, you know with all the Oscar buzz... Regdar was not pleased.


----------



## Ma'varkith (Feb 26, 2002)

_Ma' makes her way through the bustling set crew, sword in hand and armor carried over her shoulder.  She is dressed in warm-up gear, and has several medals hanging around her neck._

"Hey Reg, Mia, Neb - are we the only ones here?  You'd think everyone would be eager to get back to work."

_She pulls off the warm-up gear, revealing a red, white, and blue bodysuit.  She begins to don her armor, handing the medals to Regdar._

"You'd be amazed at how much use you can get out of even the low-leveled Psi abilities.  I should have looked into this 'athlete' gig _years_ ago!"

"I know that the exchange rates for precious metals got fudged a bit with the new Third Edition rules, but I figure we can probably pawn these things for what - fifty, sixty gold pieces?"


----------



## Alhandra (Feb 26, 2002)

Alhandra saunters in in her casual clothes, a low-on-the-shoulders White Lion t-shirt, cut-off jean-shorts, and Doc Martens.

"Hey, guys -  I guess it's back to adventurer garb again.
Good thing, I guess - hangin out doing nuthin' isn't what it's cracked up to be."

Alhandra unassumedly saunters over to  the makeup trailer with her ratty-hair, unkempt self.
She emerges a short time later, her 'normal', commanding presence donned again.

The avatar of all that is Good and Just parades across the backlot, uttering the command word for her holy armor to be Called - 
"Titania!" - the armor of a maiden of Heironeous appears about her, as  she picks up her Vault-acquired holy sword (what were the stats on that thing, Pcat?   MW?)

She strides over to where the stagehands keep Nissa, her mount, and greets her after their long seperation.

Alhandra stops immediately as soon as she sees the demon-spawn:







			
				Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Oh, and get rid of that annoying bleating whiny unicorn! Props sent it over here as a joke. *



She draws her blade, advancing upon the foul creature, and swiftly clefts it in twain with a graceful arc.
"Your dressing in sheep's - or even unicorns- clothing won't save you from my ire, foul one! Back to hell with you, spawn of cartoonish marketing!
Tell your Lords of Base Pandering, Demographics, and LCD (who's true name must not be uttered) that their Triumverate of Evil has a new foe!"

Alhandra looks around after the ruckus she caused.
"What? Didn't you all see the evil present in that whiny bleating?"


----------



## Nebin (Feb 27, 2002)

*~ Sigh ~*

Hi Reggie, Girls  I hope y'all enjoyed our little imprompto vacation I have a feeling the Director is going to make up for lost time. Where's Henny and the rest ?


----------



## Jozan of Pelor (Feb 27, 2002)

Jozan's armor is polished, his holy symbols are buffed to a mirror bright shine, and his teeth are as white as they can be.

He winks at Mialee, Ma'Var, and Alhandra, pats Nebin on the head, and gives Regdar a cheery thumbs-up.  Then he heads for his position in the hallway leading to the pit.

"For the Glory of Pelor--not to mention the completion bonus in my contract--let's get this gig rolling again!"


----------



## Regdar (Feb 27, 2002)

*Bah!*

Hefting the golden medals in Regdar's hand> Bah maybe 40 a piece.

Come, Regdar will be pleased to just kill something.


----------



## Hennet (Feb 27, 2002)

*Decisions, decisions*

You know, I have some outfits for slumming but the pits I usually frequent are a little darker and the music is better. Does anyone remember, am I rescuing Vadania or is she rescuing me? And has anyone seen my "trapped in a fiery pit w/a chain-weilding automaton" shoes?  They're kind of like what I wore when we encountered Prince Thrommel in RttToEE but they "pop" more. Never mind, I'll just fake it.

Good to see everyone. Let's start busting some heads.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 27, 2002)

The little gnome in the red robe frowns at Nebin, and goes behind a rock to adjust his unmentionables. Then he claps his hands, and some disreputable-looking humanoids lower a ladder into the pit so that Hennet, Vadania and the suit of armor can get down.  "See ya in a few," one growls to Mialee. winking lewdly. They're about to remove the ladder when the summoned demon runs up, puffing slightly. 

"_*Iii brrrrouggghhhht Starrrrbuckkkks,*_" it rumbles. "*Whoooo wannntttttss aa latte'?  Mmmmmm, frrrotthhy!*"

The gnome in red checks his clipboard. "Okey dokey, who was where? Hennet was in the pit saving Vadania, and Alhandra was nearby. Jozan was giving Regdar a backrub while Lidda and Mialee...."  He looks up, clearly annoyed.  "Okay, who changed out my campaign notes?  Well?"

_OOC: we'll get to the real adventure, never fear. I thought some banter might be a fun way to start, though._


----------



## Ma'varkith (Feb 27, 2002)

"Looks like we're going to need to take our places soon, Reg.  Let's go - we'll hock those things after the shoot and get some ale.  Maybe a whore for you and a tattoo for me, eh?"

_After double-checking her gear and looking over her script, Ma' puts the medals away and makes her way to the dungeon corridor where she and the others fought the armor._


----------



## Kerwyn (Feb 27, 2002)

_Kerwyn steps out of a nearby shadow._

“Hi everyone! Am I late? Ah, I see, we did not begin yet. Good.”

“Could anyone fill me (everyone) in with what happened before we got suspended? My memory is a bit clouded. I remember the armor, which I tried to get shut down with that mirror, before I 'handed' it to Jozan, who had more luck (or a guiding hand) with it. I think the room, where this combat was performed, should be clear by now (except for some muddy pool of water). Anything else? Am I hurt, still?”

“And how is the fight in the pit going? And I also remember another part of our group heading down a burrowed corridor and chatting with some goblins/bugbears/whatever?”

“A quick summary of what has happened would be great!”


----------



## Vadania (Feb 27, 2002)

Huh?

I thought sure that we were out of that pit.    In fact, I distnctly remember getting these chivelrous fools up the rope before I did, and then quaffing a Cure Light Wouds potion while Hennet's summoned nasty faded away.

How'd we get back down here?   Do I still have my potion?


----------



## Jozan of Pelor (Feb 28, 2002)

Luckily, Jozan is talking on his cell phone and so misses Regdar's little fantasy scenario.  "Yes, that's right.  If d20 Cthulhu wants a reputable Evil Cult Leader, one with experience, they have to pay top dollar."  He makes a face.  "No!  Absolutely not!  Ok, maybe tentacles, but absolutely no exposed brains."  He listens quietly for a moment.  "Hmmm.  Possibly.  Pointy ears fit the parameters, don't they?"  He glances around, sees Mialee nearby, and grins.  "I'll work on it.  Yeah.  Later."

Jozan clips his phone shut and tucks it into his armor.  Then he rubs his hands together.  "I don't know about the director's notes, but I _certainly_ remember where _I_ was before the regrettable cessation of our little campaign."  He adjusts his helmet and checks his weapons.  "I was in the hallway, there, running to give Pelor's aid to those screaming for help from the pit." 

As Jozan heads for his spot, her pauses near Mialee and murmurs quietly, "If you're ready to blow off those lame soda commercials and step into a golden opportunity, come see me during our next break.  I've got something going that I think you would be perfect for."  He winks.  "Two words: Cult Priestess.  Think about it."


----------



## Mialee (Feb 28, 2002)

I remember that in a moment worthy of a David Cramer 1/4 page illustration, Krusk, Lidda and I were working on an INGENIOUS plan to ambush some orcy hobgobliny things. You remember, don't you, my crimson robed gnomish friend? Lidda was floating towards the ceiling, and Krusk and I were making our move. 

_Mialee pauses to lean over to Jozan, who is speaking quietly to her. _ 

Hmm. Evil Cult Priestess. I like it. How much does it pay? I'd love to blow off the "lame soda commercials", but let's face it- Pepsi pays fat scratch. I'm pulling down six bills a commercial, here... We should talk about this. Could you have their people call my people? Let's get this ball rolling.

_Mialee pauses to light up a Virginia Slims, speaks loudly to room_ 

Hey, c'mon! Chop-chop! We've been making good money with outside projects until now, and we're not being paid to sit around waiting for the set dressers to finish their work. 

You- what's your name? Sancho? Whatever. Make sure whoever gets Lidda's name knows that Lidda needs to have cotton wads in her trailer. Lots of them. I don't know... about yay big. Don't ask what for, just do it or I'll have your butt shipped back to the Scarred Lands. 

We're making magic here, people! Let's go!

_Quietly, to Ma'varkith_ 
Roleplaying pays the bills, but what I really want to do is Dungeonmaster.


----------



## Ma'varkith (Feb 28, 2002)

Mialee said:
			
		

> *Quietly, to Ma'varkith
> Roleplaying pays the bills, but what I really want to do is Dungeonmaster. *




_Ma' leans in and glances about quickly._

"You know, Piratecat's dressing room door was ajar when I walked past it.  I couldn't help but notice that there were two or three more red robes hanging on a rack..."

_Ma'varkith continues on to her position, leaving Mialee to ponder the implications of this revelation..._


----------



## Lidda (Feb 28, 2002)

I'm here!  I'm here!

Sorry I'm late, but there was a bit of a mix up with my scheduling.  I just got back from promoting a tape called "Halflings Gone Wild".  It only costs 9 gold, 9 silver, and 5 copper!


----------



## Hennet (Feb 28, 2002)

*Pit fight*

Vadania, you are right that the plan was for me to shimmy up the rope and then you were following while the demon kept the armor busy for a round or two. And that is what we said we did.

However, we never received any confirmation from PC about it--his increasingly lengthy trailor breaks had kicked in and he was on about his fifth "nerve tonic" that day--I think it was right before he went to the Clinic. And (I hear from a certain gnome with a penchant for boysenbarry schnapps) rehab can play havoc with your memory so I guess we're taking it from the top.

At least that's how I remember it--but it's been a long time.


----------



## Mialee (Feb 28, 2002)

Lidda! Good to see you. I assume you're a different wizard behind the curtain, eh? Well, I'm sure you'll do fine. I've known two Liddas in my time, and both were excellent. 

Now...
PIRATECAT!!!


----------



## Devis (Feb 28, 2002)

Devis wanders in.  He's dressed in a fabulous silk robe, and towling his hair dry.   Two enourmous slabs of bipedal muscle walk on either side of him.  they're wearing T-shirts emblazoned with an image of Devis gyrating on a stage amid hundreds of lights and explosions.  Scrawled across the shirts (in a font which was specifically chosen to appeal to the 16-25 year old female market) are the words "Devis Comes Alive!"

"Sorry, I'm late.  Those tight leather trousers don't half make you sweaty"

He reaches into the pocket of his robe and pulls out a pair of ladies underwear.  Red.  With lace.

"Take this will you, Rocco.  The damn things end up everywhere."

"Hey Jozan.  How's it hanging?  No wait.  Scratch that.  I don't wanna know.  

Mialee.  Loved the Pepsi thing.

Ma' nice work riding that little sled.  I never knew you were that good horizontal.  We should talk.

Nebbin.  Glad to see those rumors weren't true.

So when do we start?"


----------



## Nebin (Mar 1, 2002)

*Sigh*

Why don't y'all just go http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=48 

 It was the first thing I posted here, I was readdy, I was prepared, I was a frillen BOY SCOUT !!!!!

 Speaking of which Hey Lidda, snookums do you still have the Dirty Girl Scout outfit hmmmmmm 

 What rumors ? My sweet Tater and I always use "Pertection" !


----------



## Kazak (Mar 1, 2002)

_A big white limo pulls up, and Kazak steps out.  He's wearing a white fur coat, sunglasses and enough bling-bling to sink a small ship.  His album "AnvilRap" blares out of the car._

"Didn't win a thing at the Grammy's.  I'm telling ye, they've got something against dwarves!

"Hey Devis, good to see ye.  I take it no award luck for ye either?"

_Kazak quickly changes into his usual dungeon attire, and resumes his position at the tunnel mouth._


----------



## Hennet (Mar 1, 2002)

*Exodus International?*

Devis, good to see you again. Did you do something with you're hair, you look a little different...maybe it's just the dungeon lighting?

Anyway, we're all rested, let's go champion the oppressed!


----------



## Devis (Mar 1, 2002)

Hey Buckles.  Lookin' good.  Nah, I'm the same Devis I always was.  Or maybe more of one of me, but less of another.  

Hell, I've been on tour.  I dunno.  Is this Cleveland?


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 1, 2002)

And.... *ACTION!*

Down in the pit, the armor clatters into pieces under the combined assault of Hennet's summoned fiend and Naull's _flaming sphere_. The smell of scorched metal rises from the darkness; climbing out with Hennet's help, Vadania gets a glimpse of the armor's demise before her head passes through the permanent _darkness_.  Up above, Perea the Bear and Alhandra both wait for her to climb to safety.

From down the corridor, Jozan arrives, panting slightly from the run. Regdar saunters behind him, still shaking bottles of wine to see if _any_ of them are partially full. It's amazing how quickly people can move in a crisis; it seems like there was no one at this end of the corridor at the start of combat.  

A claw slaps onto the floor from out of the pit. The demon pulls his head up and glares at Alhandra.  "_Donnn't liike her!_" it hisses, turning to look at Hennet. "_All deeaaad down there. No blood to sup, no flesh to lick. Nexxt time I want meat!_"  then, shimmering, it disappears in a burst of brimstone.

At this same moment, Mialee, Lidda, Kazak and Krusk are getting into position at the end of a tunnel. They can see humanoids on the other side of a natural chasm in the floor. Now, all they have to do to start their plan is make sure everyone knows it, and give the word....


----------



## Devis (Mar 1, 2002)

Devis shakes his head.  He'd been working out a particularly difficult chord progression in the room with the statue.  He stops to knead the stiffness from his elegant fingers, and the sound of screams puctures his tonal revere.

Wake, soldier, wake, thy war-horse waits
  To bear thee to the battle back;
Thou slumberest at a foeman’s gates,—
  Thy dog would break thy bivouac;
Thy plume is trailing in the dust
And thy red falchion gathering rust.


----------



## Devis (Mar 1, 2002)

Which translates into:  PC, I'm hauling my leather clad bottom down the corridor towards the sound of the screams.


----------



## Lidda (Mar 1, 2002)

Mialee was going to levitate me so I could do something about this collapsing ceiling trap, and then Krusk and Kazak were going to let loose the dogs of war on the goblinoids across the little ditch.

At least I think that was the plan.  

We'll see.


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 1, 2002)

Lidda, you're pretty sure that you've successfully disarmed that ceiling trap. By cutting the rope but pinning it taut, it won't yank out the linchpin any more when it gets pulled. If this deadfall falls, it won't be your fault.  

Hey, it's fun floating up there! All bouncy and supportive.


----------



## Alhandra (Mar 1, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *A claw slaps onto the floor from out of the pit. The demon pulls his head up and glares at Alhandra.  "Donnn't liike her!" it hisses, turning to look at Hennet. "All deeaaad down there. No blood to sup, no flesh to lick. Nexxt time I want meat!"  then, shimmering, it disappears in a burst of brimstone.*



Alhandra kicks at the ground where the demon was and then spits on the 'stain' it left as it retreated back to its infernal home.

"Disgusting slime," she sneers, as she advances on Hennet and asks, "Do you mind if while we adventure here, we TRY to keep on the same _side_?  Hmmm?

I DON'T want to have to abide my own party dealing with the forces of darkness in a voluntary fashion.

Maybe we should get Wot-cee down here to conduct a remedial-adventurers class, but I'm fairly certain that it was clear in our contracts that *we're the Good Guys!*"

The fountain of purity shakes her head and considers the matter resolved.
She turns her attention to her woodsy compatriot, and asks, "Are you hurt, Vadania?
Perea and I were very worried about you, being drug into the pit and all.
It was all I could do to keep her from jumping in after you!"

_*Alhandra mumbles something about the bear having more self-control than some adventurers she knows...*_


----------



## Nebin (Mar 1, 2002)

ur last thing I remember I was shareing Scnhapps with somebody after we got out of the pit, so I guess I'll head over toward Alhandra.

 Lidda, I like you bouncy


----------



## Mialee (Mar 1, 2002)

Krusk, Kazak- now!!

_Mialee will wait for hell to break loose, then fire an arrow and step forward (hopefully out from under the deadfall)_


----------



## Kerwyn (Mar 1, 2002)

_Kerwyn heads towards the others at the pit._

“The wine cellar looks clear now. Where's the rest of us? Hmmm... nice pit, there, I hope noone got hurt here? Shall we wait for the others or continue down this corridor?”


----------



## Jozan of Pelor (Mar 1, 2002)

_OOC: It is my humble opinion that we should save time, effort, and confusion by restarting will full HPs and spells, as suggested by Vadania and others previously. _

Jozan eyes the demon with some surprise, and when it addresses Hennet he clicks his tongue disapprovingly.  While Alhandra goes into a tirade, he simply sighs and murmurs, "May Pelor protect us from demon-happy sorcerers."

Jozan steps up and looks around, taking a quick head count.  "Everyone healthy?  Nasty pit thingies vanquished?  Good, good.  The endless Light of the Burning God shines upon us all, as usual."  He raises an eyebrow.  "But we seem to be missing a few...I suggest we regroup before moving on past this pit.  Anyone know where Mialee and Lidda have snuck off to?"


----------



## Vadania (Mar 1, 2002)

Jozan of Pelor said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Anyone know where Mialee and Lidda have snuck off to?" *




I could think of a few ideas.


Alhandra, I'm fine.  I fail to see why flimsy arcane casters felt the need to protect me.   

Hennet, I never want to see you bring one of those unnatural horrors into our world again.

*Vadania goes to comfort Perea*


----------



## Kazak (Mar 1, 2002)

OK, the plan as I understand it:

Mialee casts _levitate_ on Lidda, she disarms the trap (as the lass has already done).

Mialee forms an illusion of a plank over the pit in the room, while hiding the real one.

Krusk steps forwards, trys to get the hobgoblins to fall  for the illusion.

I crossbow any gobbo that doesn't fall into the pit and then _Biocurrent_ them, while Krusk smacks 'em about.

Repeat last step as needed.

Sound right to all of ye?


----------



## Hennet (Mar 2, 2002)

*Stammer*

Wait a minute,I...Oh, all right. I suppose there is the possibility that using the tools of darkness might have some negative consequnces in the long run--I'll stick to celestial dogs and the like.

--Hennet the Chastised


----------



## Alhandra (Mar 2, 2002)

That's the spirit, Hennet!
By Heironeous, we'll make an honest,  law-abiding citizen out of you, yet!

Now is there any way I could get you to cover up your midsection a bit?
We can't have such a blatant display of machismo running around, frightening little girls, can we?

You don't want the women to think you're easy, do you, Hennet?


----------



## Regdar (Mar 2, 2002)

*Bah*

Bah, not a damn drop in these bottles, you figure Wizards could have at least spent budget on the wine display! Bah cheap bastards!

Alright, Regdar thinks we should go find the rest of the group, so Regdar can start some slaying. Beating up on armored constructs does not bring the blood splatters Regdar demands.


----------



## Vadania (Mar 2, 2002)

Oh, Hennet, don't you listen to a word Alhandra says,  no reason for you to cover yourself.    No reason at all.


----------



## Krusk (Mar 3, 2002)

_Krusk walks in midst a crowd of hair stylists, costumers and makeup artists...  All bustling to keep his hair mussed properly, to make certain his necklace of tooth and bone hangs just so, and to give his tusks that trademark gleam.

He waves them off as he approaches the set._

Hello everyone!

It certainly is good to come aboard with such a fine group of adventurers.  

I'm afraid my predecessor ate his script before he left...  So if one of you would be so kind as to fill me in on our recent adventures and our current situation, I would greatly appreciate it.

Oh, and there wouldn't happen to be a refreshment cart nearby, would there?  The girls were in such a rush to get me into costume, that I fear I've completely missed my afternoon tea.


----------



## Hennet (Mar 3, 2002)

Alhandra said:
			
		

> *That's the spirit, Hennet!
> By Heironeous, we'll make an honest,  law-abiding citizen out of you, yet!*




Your welcome to try. But I think I'd need a lot of disciplining.



> *Now is there any way I could get you to cover up your midsection a bit?
> We can't have such a blatant display of machismo running around, frightening little girls, can we?*




I prefer to think of it as a sex-positive assertion of self rather than machismo; and anything worthwhile is at least a little frightening.  Just ask Vadania--nature is all the more beautiful when you contrast it with it's potential for destruction.

*



			You don't want the women to think you're easy, do you, Hennet?
		
Click to expand...


*Why should the women think anything different from the men?

*


			
				Vadania said:
			
		


			Oh, Hennet, don't you listen to a word Alhandra says, no reason for you to cover yourself. No reason at all.
		
Click to expand...


*
I live to obey.


----------



## Regdar (Mar 3, 2002)

*Bah, with twice the suger.*

By the gods and Kord, what happened to Krusk!!!


----------



## Krusk (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: Bah, with twice the suger.*



			
				Regdar said:
			
		

> *By the gods and Kord, what happened to Krusk!!! *




Not to worry, old chap.  A few moments to get into character, and I'll be right as rain.  I attended the Old Valhalla School of Method Acting, I'll have you know...

_Krusk pulls out an enormous greataxe, seemingly from nowhere.  Without preamble, he proceeds to hit himself in the head repeatedly with the flat of the blade...  Until a feral spark lights his eyes, and he gnashes his teeth on the haft of his axe._

*RAAURRRGH!*

Krusk ready.

What happen?  
Where go?
What kill?


----------



## Mialee (Mar 3, 2002)

Okay Krusk, what we're doing here is simple. As soon as Kazak starts attacking, you start attacking as well. Okay? There's a good half-orc.


----------



## Kerwyn (Mar 3, 2002)

_Somewhere from a dimly lit corridor, foot-tapping can be heard..._


----------



## Krusk (Mar 3, 2002)

Mialee said:
			
		

> *Okay Krusk, what we're doing here is simple. As soon as Kazak starts attacking, you start attacking as well. Okay? There's a good half-orc. *




Kazak kill.
Krusk kill.
Krusk good.


----------



## Kazak (Mar 3, 2002)

Mialee said:
			
		

> *Okay Krusk, what we're doing here is simple. As soon as Kazak starts attacking, you start attacking as well. Okay? There's a good half-orc. *




"Eh?  Yer waiting for me?  Alright then..."

_There's a *twang* as Kazak shoots his crossbow at the closest hobgoblin._


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 4, 2002)

_OOC: thanks to Alhandra and Nebin for adventure info!!!  Everyone is at full hit points and spells. It was a restful break._

The tunnel you lurk in is in the southwestern corner of a large cavern. A few stalactites cling to the ceiling like slipping thieves, barely dangling; most have been chipped off, probably by bored humanoids. The hulking things on the far side of the cavern are arguing around a fire,  They had glanced suspiciously over towards the tunnel a few minutes ago, but had dismissed it as nothing.

A shame, really. 

Kazak's crossbow bolt flies true and catches one of the hulking goblinoids on the side of the neck. He screams in pain and spins around, seeing the hulking Krusk shamble out of the darkness with his greataxe raised. One of the creatures grunts in goblinoid, "Brother? Why are you...", but is slapped hard by an ally. "It's an intruder from the tunnels of dead-eat," it growls. "Kill him. Quickly."

And the other creatures scrabble on the ground, raising long and pointy spears. Their tips are metal, catching the firelight.

Between Krusk, Kazak, Lidda, and Mialee is a narrow chasm. Mialee has a _minor image_ up of a plank crossing it. Krusk is the only one that you know they can see, although that crossbow bolt must have come from somewhere.

What do you four want to do?

<><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><>

Meanwhile, the other iconics are at an end of hallway that has collapsed in a cave-in. The other side passage is on the other side of the pit. Do you want to cross the pit, dig in the rubble, scope out Vadania's abs, find the missing iconics, or something totally different?


----------



## Ma'varkith (Mar 4, 2002)

"We didn't find much," Ma' sighs.  "Except for a red-hot-chain-wielding suit of armor there was only a pool of water.  We tried dredging something up and found only this."

She shows the bone she pulled from the pool.

"Can anyone identify what manner of creature this is from?  It may tell us something of the inhabitants of this place."


----------



## Vadania (Mar 4, 2002)

*feeling a bit self consious Vadania holds her shield in front of her.*

Before I was eger to see the other side of that pit.    But now I think my curiosity has been ablated a bit.    It would probably be best to regroup make sure everyone is ok.

What do you have there?

*Vadania goes to examine the bone Ma' carries.*


----------



## Devis (Mar 4, 2002)

Now while it's certainly true that I look damn good running, can we assume I've joined the group around the pit yet?  









*OOC:*


 I seem to remember them being the closer of the two groups.  If the bunch in the cave with the pug uglies is closer, let me know.  Devis would go where he heard voices, and the group around the pit are making more noise.


----------



## Nebin (Mar 4, 2002)

After recovering my flask of scnappes from Hennit _ Henny did you have to guzzle ALL of it ?_  I'll gather my stuff togather and see what the others at the pit want to do. 

 My vote is that we precide back to the junction and find the rest of the party.


----------



## Hennet (Mar 4, 2002)

Nebin said:
			
		

> *After recovering my flask of scnappes from Hennit  Henny did you have to guzzle ALL of it ?  I'll gather my stuff togather and see what the others at the pit want to do.
> 
> My vote is that we precide back to the junction and find the rest of the party. *




Nebin, I was trapped in a steamy pit with Vadania...and you. Oh, and a devil and an killer breastplate, too. So I needed something to settle my nerves--don't worry, next one's on me.

Oh, and I'm all for catching up w/the rest of the group.


----------



## Kazak (Mar 4, 2002)

_Kazak quickly reloads his crossbow and shoots again.  He looks around for cover._

"Krusk, go show 'em the Abyss, would ye?"


[OOC PC, is there any cover I could get behind?  How far away are the hobgoblins?  Have they spotted the floating halfing yet?[/OOC]


----------



## Krusk (Mar 5, 2002)

Unsure of just exactly what Mialee did to the plank bridging the crevasse, Krusk stands at the edge of the chasm bellowing and brandishing his enormous axe...

Come here!
Die Hobgob!

*GRAAUGH!*

Axe kill!
Krusk kill!

Taunting them so, he stands ready to split the skull of any hobgoblin that comes within reach.


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 5, 2002)

All other iconics who want to be are beside the pit; during the after-fight as Vadania checks her wounds, Perea grunts worriedly, and Nebin stares at the elves, it's easy to catch up.  Regdar, in one of the bottles stuck under your arm there's something jammed in there; a label, maybe? Definitely a piece of paper, in a bottle that _should_ be full of wine.

Kerwyn, very faintly, you can hear Krusk bellowing. 

_Speaking of which...._

The humanoids look at Krusk, standing on the far side of the chasm. "Too stupid to use the bridge," remarks one of them. Then, spear in hand, three of them charge the chasm. They skid to a stop just short of the gap, but the long spears that they're holding easily cover the distance.  

Krusk grunts as two of the spears pierce his body, their barbed heads catching as they're ripped back out.  Lidda can smell the coppery scent of blood from her hiding place high in the shadows, and hear one of the goblinoids chortling with glee.

Actions, everybody?

_OOC: Krusk, take 16 points of damage! Long spear make big ouch, and I rolled well. Where are the character sheets nowadays, incidentally? I need to bookmark them._


----------



## Mialee (Mar 5, 2002)

OH NO! KRUSK, COME BACK OVER HERE- WE'LL JUST HIT THEM WITH ARROWS! THERE'S NO WAY THEY'RE BRAVE ENOUGH TO CROSS THAT BRIDGE... GET AWAY FROM THEM, THEY'RE TOO FIERCE AND DANGEROUS TO FIGHT CLOSE UP!

_Here's hoping they're dumb enough to fall for that...

To accent the point, I'll fire an arrow into them._


----------



## Hennet (Mar 5, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *OOC: Krusk, take 16 points of damage! Long spear make big ouch, and I rolled well. Where are the character sheets nowadays, incidentally? I need to bookmark them. *




Try http://www.rigaming.com/kotsq/iconics.htm#hennet. The whole gang is there.


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 5, 2002)

Mialee, what language are you speaking?


----------



## Mialee (Mar 5, 2002)

Speaking common, as I'm assuming we were to understand the "Too stupid to cross the bridge" remark made by that one Mister Smart Guy. 

If not, I'm still speaking common, as I'm not Mister Smart Guy enough to jot down what languages I know.


----------



## Nebin (Mar 5, 2002)

*WTF ?*

ooc I find it extremly disturbing that the only Iconic NOT at listed at your site Henny is MOI ! /ooc

 Do we hear Krusks bellow from the pit ?


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 5, 2002)

Nebin, you hear something, yes... although it could be a monster. Wait, Krusk is a monster. So the question remains: see what's on the other side of this pit (the hallway turns sharply to the right) or go see where Krusk and company are?

<>><><><><><><><><>

Mialee's arrow goes wide, disappearing into the darkness, but Kazak's crossbow bolt hits with a *thwunk.*  One of the others looks into the darkness and says, "Dwarf!"  He heads for the plank bridge. The other one heads directly for the chasm, probably intending to jump it. He grunts as he takes to the air, barely making it across. He is now balanced on the edge, 15 ft. from Krusk.  He hears a scream from his companion who took the bridge and glances over.... butr doesn't see him.

"Where's Cholok?" hollers one of the spear-wielding monsters, aiming another strike at Krusk. He's answered by the creature that just jumped.

"Clumsy."

Lidda hangs in the darkness over Mailee's and Kazak's heads, waiting. 

Actions, everyone?

_OOC Edit: I changed what Kazak did, having mis-read his instructions. Kazak, you're about 30 ft. away from the edge of the chasm. You can hide behind the lip of the tunnel, but it will be quite hard to do that and fight at the same time._


----------



## Krusk (Mar 5, 2002)

Krusk hefts his axe, and turns to the hobgoblin balanced on the edge of the chasm...

You Cholok?
Krusk kill.
Axe kill.
Kill Cholok.

*ROAAHRR!* 

Ignoring the pain of the spears that pierced his side, Krusk steps forward to split the goblinoid in two like so much firewood.  His eyes glitter with the joy of a battle joined.

_Krusk moves 15' up to the goblin and attacks with his greataxe._


----------



## Devis (Mar 5, 2002)

*OOC:*


 listen roll to hear the shouts and kerfuffle from further down the hall /ooc]

So it looks like the mess her is cleaned up.  Why _were_ you beating up on that poor defenseless suit of armor?

Let's go find the others.  There's got to be more to do around here than look at the charming redecoration of the pit walls.  Although the blood spatter is a nice effect.  Not what I'd want in my living room, but it works here.

To glory, my friends!

"War brought more glory to their eyes than blood,
And gave their laughs more glee than shakes a child."


----------



## Devis (Mar 5, 2002)

PC, the minute we hear sounds from the other area, Devis begins to play something rousing in C major.  _Inspire Courage_


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 5, 2002)

The creature Krusk attacks is well armored in rusty chain, not quite as tall as he is, and ugly as sin. He grins at Krusk defiantly, sliding his shield in front of him.... and is thus very, very surprised when Krusk's blow shatters the shield and slices right into the creature's chest. Bits of chain mail riccochet, gobbets of flesh splatter, and the creature is knocked backwards over the chasm from the force of the blow. It dangles there for just a second on the head of Krusk's axe, screaming in pain, before its flesh gives way with a wet sound and it falls. The scream cuts off abruptly. 

The husky goblinoids with the spears glance at one another, at Krusk, at his axe, at the chasm, and at the plank bridge. One yells in goblinoid, "In the name of the Warlord, kick away the plank! Kick away the plank!"

_OOC: 17 points of damage, anyone? Nice hit, Krusk! And you aren't even raging yet._


----------



## Mialee (Mar 5, 2002)

Lidda, anytime now...  or are you waiting for them to come within 30 feet (for some reason)?

Krusk, do I have to hit you over the head with hints instead of just speaking them? You big loveable oaf, you... 

_Pcat, how many are left? I'm having a very hard time visualizing the battleground here..._


----------



## Krusk (Mar 5, 2002)

Krusk pauses for a moment to watch the body fall into the darkness...



			
				Mialee said:
			
		

> *Krusk, do I have to hit you over the head with hints instead of just speaking them? You big loveable oaf, you...*




He uses a gore-covered hand to slick back his hair before turning toward Mialee with a wild stare and a gleeful grin.

Cholok dead.
Axe kill.
Krusk good.

He drops his axe clattering to the floor, and draws a massive compound bow.  Putting arrow to string, he takes aim at the nearest hobgoblin.

Krusk kill.
Arrow kill.
Hobgob die.

_Krusk drops the MW greataxe, draws his Mighty Compound Longbow (+4), and fires an arrow at the nearest hobgoblin._


----------



## Mialee (Mar 5, 2002)

Oh well... good plan, Krusk! Killing good!

_I'll fire more arrows from back here. I don't think these chumps are worth casting more spells on._


----------



## Kerwyn (Mar 5, 2002)

“I think I heard Krusk's bellowing from down there...” _Kerwyn points to the direction, where Mialee, Lidda, Kazak and Krusk have descended_ “...let's take a look after them, shall we?”

_With that, Kerwyn moves closer to the source of the sounds he heard, holding his torch and rapier in hand._


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 5, 2002)

_There are five of them over there that you can see. Mialee, I have emailed you a map; could you please make it an image file and post it when you have a chance? If you have problems with the file, let me know._


----------



## Jozan of Pelor (Mar 5, 2002)

"I suspect that faint yelling is something we should investigate, hmm?"  Jozan raises both eyebrows and smiles, gesturing down the rough tunnel that leads towards Mialee & co.  "For the glory of Pelor, and all that..."  He urges everyone forward.

As the group heads down the passage, moving swiftly but trying not to be *too* loud about it, Jozan taps Regdar.  "Hold onto that bottle, my friend, I have no doubt that slip of paper will come in handy in the future."

"And hey...has anyone seen Naull?"


----------



## Kazak (Mar 5, 2002)

_With a crackle of energy, Kazak's beard bristles as a _biocurrent_ sizzles through the air towards the two nearest hobgoblins.  He grins wolfishly towards the gobos, his eyes glowing with bright yellow light._

[OOC PC, my stats on the link Hennet posted have a few errors in them.  Do you want me to post my stats in Rogues' Gallery, e-mail you them, or anything else?


----------



## Dr Midnight (Mar 5, 2002)

Mialee forwarded me this-





The map is also available here, at the iconics headquarters 
Anyone who doesn't see their stats there can send them to me for wonderful wonderful stat-viewage.


----------



## Regdar (Mar 6, 2002)

*Bah, or not to bah, that's the question!*

Bah, look, what a way to waste a good bottle.

_Digging inside the bottle with a finger_

Argh infernal tempter of patience!!! Die

_Smashing the bottle against a wall to get the paper inside._

Now what does Regdar have here?


----------



## Lidda (Mar 6, 2002)

Mialee!  Get me down and I'll sneak up on them.  That's what I do, you know...

Lidda waits to drop to the ground so she can sneak forward and lend a hand to Krusk.  Actually, lend a dagger - in a hobgob's kidney.


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 6, 2002)

_I have to go to Texas tomorrow morning, and I'll have virtually no internet access until Saturday evening. If I can manage it, I'll sneak on at my client site; otherwise, the adventure continues at the end of the weekend. What is in Regdar's bottle? What will the screams summon? Should Mialee be less blase'? Is Jozan as good-looking in a mid-western sort of way as everyone thinks?  Find out then!_


----------



## Jozan of Pelor (Mar 6, 2002)

*Of COURSE he is!*




			
				Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Is Jozan as good-looking in a mid-western sort of way as everyone thinks? *




We ALL know the answer to that one, don't we.


----------



## Devis (Mar 6, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Is Jozan as good-looking in a mid-western sort of way as everyone thinks?  Find out then! *




I've always thought of him as good looking in a mid-western, but really wants to be East Coast sort of way.


----------



## Jozan of Pelor (Mar 6, 2002)

Devis said:
			
		

> *I've always thought of him as good looking in a mid-western, but really wants to be East Coast sort of way. *




  Go ahead, mock my pain!


----------



## Regdar (Mar 7, 2002)

*Bah bah blacksheep*

Regdar knows what is NOT in the bottle!!! Bah Regdar will be in Regdar's dressing room , Regdar left two whores in there, just in case.


----------



## Alhandra (Mar 7, 2002)

you left a 2-pack in the trailer?!
(Or would that be a 4-pack, as far as you're concerned?)

I spoke with them while you were gone, and convinced them to  repent their harlot-like ways and join a convent.

It's quite amazing how easy it is sometimes to get people back on the straight-and-narrow path.  *flashes her heavenly smile*


----------



## Mialee (Mar 7, 2002)

Lidda said:
			
		

> *Mialee!  Get me down and I'll sneak up on them.  That's what I do, you know...
> 
> Lidda waits to drop to the ground so she can sneak forward and lend a hand to Krusk.  Actually, lend a dagger - in a hobgob's kidney. *




I thought you were going to sneak attack them from above, with your crossbow!


----------



## Regdar (Mar 8, 2002)

*Bah, great taste, less filling.*

Alhandra, remind Regdar to pop you in the jaw latter!


----------



## Vadania (Mar 8, 2002)

I would suggest that you do not Regdar.


----------



## Lidda (Mar 9, 2002)

Mialee said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I thought you were going to sneak attack them from above, with your crossbow! *




You're right, Melee!  Its been so long since I read the original script that I nearly flubbed my lines there.

Thanks for the help!

_gets ready for a sneaky, kidney-piercing sneak attack from above!_


----------



## Alhandra (Mar 9, 2002)

*Re: Bah, great lack of taste, less filling.*



			
				Regdar said:
			
		

> *Alhandra, remind Regdar to pop you in the jaw latter! *



Wow!
That's exactly what your harlots told me they were afraid you were going to do to THEM if they left!

They related to me how terrified of you they were, what with all the mysoginistic and simple-minded rage, combined with the adolescent mindset.
But they were just too afraid to make a break for it...

I told them I would make sure you wouldn't go after them for any retributive punishment.

and I will.


----------



## Alhandra (Mar 9, 2002)

By the way, Regder - 

The former-harlots related to me quite the lurid descriptions of how you insisted on calling one of them "Mom" and the other one "sis" during your ...  shall we say...  'forceful' intimate relations.

If I may be so bold : I know of a special-use cleric whose services we sometimes used in the Academy to work a recruit thru some basic personal problems like this.

You say the word and I can make a request pronto, 'big guy'.


----------



## Lidda (Mar 9, 2002)

Alhandra said:
			
		

> *...calling one of them "Mom" and the other one "sis" ... *




Sis?  Does this mean you really care, Reggie?


----------



## Regdar (Mar 10, 2002)

*Can't believe it's not Bah!*

Lidda, of Regdar cares..

Alhandra.. you stepped past Regdars line, and that is no joke. One Regdar does not condone violence against women, you are an exception because your not one, two do not discuss Regdars ma, in any form of joke, Regdar will plant you.


----------



## Krusk (Mar 10, 2002)

As his arrow flies toward its target in slow motion, the barbarian waxes poetic...

Krusk wait patiently.
Pitiful hobgobin die.
Iconic quarrel.


----------



## Ma'varkith (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Can't believe it's not Bah!*



			
				Regdar said:
			
		

> *two do not discuss Regdars ma, in any form of joke, Regdar will plant you. *




Ma'varkith's facial tattoos flash a firey orange.

"Let's try to watch the 'Ma' comments..."

"Why are we standing around bickering?  If we keep this up, we'll be squaring off, steel drawn on each other, instead of focusing our energies on the foul inhabitants of this Vault.  I for one would rather have Alhandra and Vadania at my back and side than at my throat, Regdar."

"Perhaps we should find the others.  That commotion from down the hall would suggest we are missing out on some action!"


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 11, 2002)

_Speaking of which...._

As one, the group decides to ignore the hallway on the other side of the pit. Their footsteps thud on the ancient stone flooring as they turn and run for the distant sound of Krusk's roaring.

Elsewhere, the battle continues.  With a nice and solid *thunk*, Krusk's arrow hits the thigh of the creature spitting at him. It howls with pain, gurgles, and drops like a pole-axed steer. Puzzling... and then Krusk notices the crossbow bolt sticking out of its left eye. Glancing backwards, Krusk can see Lidda floating cross-legged in mid-air, just within sneak attack range.  Four left.

In goblin, one of the creatures roars, "Floating half-snack!" He points. "And dwarf!"  Then he begins to sizzle with electrical energy, the filthy hair on his body standing out in all directions, and blue arcs of electricity leap off of his body onto the creature next to him. "Not dwarf, DEMON!  DEMON!"  The smell of cooking meat fills the air, and by the light of his glowing eyes Mialee can see Kazak's teeth bared in a grim smile.  Mialee fires off another crossbow bolt, which goes slightly wide and passes through the electrical arc of the _biocurrent_. It shatters in mid-air, pieces of burning wood, spraying the back of the cave.

From somewhere, you can hear a drum start to beat.

The four remaining goblinoids rally and attack, staying on their side of the chasm for the moment. "The traitor to our kind... kill him first," instructs one of the creatures, and four spears fly.  Only one hits Krusk, the others bouncing off of the rocky ground around him, but that one is buried nicely in his belly. One of the creatures runs to the far side of the cave, bending to scoop up more spears that are stacked in a corner.

The drums get louder. Krusk realizes that his own blood is pooling around his feet.

_Krusk, another 11 points of damage. By my count you're still standing, down to 5 hit points. _


----------



## Devis (Mar 11, 2002)

Let's play nice children.  Alhandra, what Regdar and some consenting females get up to in their spare time is none of your business.  He's showing them a good time, according to his tastes, and the women are all willing and/or well compensated.  Regdar is not forcing or hurting anyone.  Now is not the time or place for a discussion of the servitude of women and the institution of prostitiution.  Some other day I'll be happy to hear your views.

Regdar, no popping people in the mouth.  Even if they really pissed you off.  Remember that our contract with WotC specifically precludes harming other team members, especially in ways that will require reconstructive dentistry and ruin their investment in our good looks.

All team members, let's leave our mothers and families out of this.  We're adventurers, therefore we all came from broken homes and have tragic backstories, which will be exploited to great effect in my new movie "Devis: the Hero Begins".  I'll make sure to invite you all to the premier.

"Even the utmost goodwill and harmony and practical kindness are not sufficient for Friendship, for Friends do not live in harmony merely, as some say, but in melody. "

Let's go earn our keep as tush kickers extraordinaire.


----------



## Mialee (Mar 11, 2002)

Damn! Krusk, how injured are you? 

Wait a minute... are those drums I hear? Crap. DRUMS, PEOPLE! WE NEED THE OTHER ICONICS HERE, NOW! Regroup! Drums are NOT good... An ex-boyfriend told me a story once that involved drums in a cavernlike area. 

It did NOT END WELL, let me tell you. 

Krusk, if you're too injured, pull back!

_Lowers Lidda to the ground, so she can get her dex bonus to AC back_ 

Ahem... PERHAPS WE SHOULD RUN, AND HOPE THAT THEY DON'T FOLLOW US ACROSS THE CHASM! 

_Firing another futile arrow_


----------



## Devis (Mar 11, 2002)

*OOC:*


 What ever happened to that Listen check? 







Drums!  That's never good.  

I hope Mialee remembers what I told her...


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 11, 2002)

A gauntleted hand slaps up against the rough stone of the cavern floor, emerging from the dark chasm. "Glambrak!" grunts a voice in goblin, just loudly enough for Krusk to hear. "Help Cholok! There's something wrong! It...."

The hand skids, finding no purchase... catches at a tiny little stalagmite... holds... and then the nub of stone snaps off cleanly from the floor, and with a trailing grunt the hand and arm slip back out of sight.  None of the humanoids, distracted as they are by arcing electricity, seem to have noticed. The iconics did, though.

_Tsk, tsk... stupid armor penalty to climb. Devis, you did hear the drums and Krusk's bellowing!_


----------



## Kerwyn (Mar 11, 2002)

“Let's get down here...”

_Kerwyn begins to move down the corridor, lighting the way with his torch - quickly, when he either heard the drums or Devis tells the group._


----------



## Devis (Mar 11, 2002)

Well, given that they know we're here, let's continue with my previous plan of _Inspire Courage_.


----------



## Kazak (Mar 11, 2002)

"Krusk, get yer arse away from 'em before they spike ye with another spear!  Yer getting blood all over the place."

_With a look of concentration, Kazak maintains the _biocurrent_ burning the hobgoblins._

[OOCIf there's any cover within 5' of him Kazak will move behind it.  Otherwise, he'll retreat once the gobbos start pitching spears at him.


----------



## Jozan of Pelor (Mar 11, 2002)

Jozan sighs as he continues to run toward the sounds of battle.  "I hope no one over there is getting blood all over the place...the stains are so hard to get out of my adventuring whites."


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 11, 2002)

The large group of the iconics streams around the corner and through the narrow passageway. This tunnel looks like it was dug out of the living stone by something... something big. It's hard to see in the flickering torch light while you're running, but it looks like chunks of rock have been scooped out of the walls and ceiling, sort of how a man might scoop his hand through a vat full of butter. Ahead of you is flickering light, shouts and yells, and an opening.

Krusk still hasn't retreated yet. Kazak slides back into the cave opening, hearing the faint sound of pounding feet behind him even as his ears are filled with the sound of rushing blood and snapping electricity. 

The drum pounds. WHUM. WHUM. WHUM.

Actions?


----------



## Krusk (Mar 12, 2002)

Hobgob spears wound Krusk.
Krusk not dead yet, but hear drums.
Good time to leave now.

With the spear still dangling from his gut, Krusk picks up his great axe where he dropped it on the floor, and trots back to where the others are sheltering in the passageway.  At the first opportunity, he slings the bow back over his shoulder, plucks the spear from his belly and quaffs one of his potions of healing.


----------



## Hennet (Mar 12, 2002)

*Running w/group, being inspired.*

As soon as I am able to see a goblinoid, I shoot it w/my crossbow.


----------



## Jozan of Pelor (Mar 12, 2002)

Jozan stops beside Mialee and gives her a grin and a wink.  "The Golden Light of Pelor has come to your aid at last, my dear."  He looks out into the cavern.  "Ah!  I see by that great pool of blood beneath Krusk that the usual plan has been put into effect.  Lidda sneaking about somewhere, I suppose?  And the dwarf doing..." he waves one hand, "Whatever it is that he does."

Pelor's Own Iconic counts the spears sticking out of Krusk and rolls his eyes, then murmurs, "Does he _ever_ duck?"  Then he calls, "Hey!  Krusk!  Come here, I've got a treat for you!"

While he waits for the Half-Orc to retreat to the safety of the passage, Jozan sticks his mace in his belt and preps his crossbow, just in case.

"How deep is that chasm, anyway?"

As Krusk reaches the passage and moves to pull out the spear, Jozan stops him.  "Please.  Let the professional handle this."  He then delicately draws out the spear and passes it to the nearest Iconic--careful not to get half-orc guts on his clothes.  "Yes, yes, go ahead and drink your little potion--I'll check for leaks."

Once Krusk is finished drinking, Jozan checks his wounds to see how much more healing is warranted.


----------



## Krusk (Mar 12, 2002)

Krusk offhandedly gestures to the half dozen or so spears lying on the stone floor...

Not all spears hit Krusk.
Hobgobs throw too many spears.
Krusk cannot duck all.


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 12, 2002)

The brew slides down Krusk's throat. Before any can dribble out of the rents in his belly, it heals the stomach. Krusk, the pain abates, and you feel a bit better.

Jozan is blocking the narrow passageway, peering at Krusk. A lot of iconics are behind him. They aren't grumbling yet. 

Mialee, your arrow is well aimed; it strikes one of the creatures who is running around, trying to shake off the electricity. The arrow sticks in his flank, looking painful. Lidda, who is being lowered back to the ground, is having less luck as her crossbow bolt goes wide.

The creature runs in a separate direction from his fellow guard, and the biocurrent can't follow both; the electricity hisses and spits as it searches for another target.

All four living goblinoids retreat to the far wall, trying to move out of range while still watching you. One of them scoops up a shield and spear; another shouts "Hah!" and pulls a rope.  He looks expectantly at your tunnel entrance.  Nothing happens, perhaps other than Lidda smiling.

WHUM. WHUM. WHUM.  Those drums are definitely getting louder.

_The potion healed 6 points, leaving Krusk down 22 pts.  No one knows how deep the chasm is._


----------



## Mialee (Mar 12, 2002)

_To the just-arrived iconics, I speak lowly but clearly (so the hobgobs can't hear)_ 

Good to see you guys. Stay away from the plank in the center of the chasm- it's an illusion. Any ranged attacks, use 'em. Anyone with shields, I recommend standing in front of us and forming a missile barrier. 

I don't know what the drumming means, but I suggest we stay here and do NOT cross the chasm... we don't want to be caught between the chasm and whatever may be coming up that passageway. 

Lidda, nice job- it worked! Just look at the expression on his face... ahhh, priceless.

_firing another arrow_


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 12, 2002)

_Actually, since you've stopped concentrating, that illusion doesn't have long to go.... and as a DM, let me just say how disapointed I am that you let the others in on that little secret. I was all prepared to say, "There's a plank crossing the cavern...."_ 

The normal smell of hot metal fills the air, courtesy of Kazak's psionics. But there is now another smell. Brimstone? Dead meat? The smell of winter? Hard to say, exactly.

Kazak's biocurrent has ended, as both goblinoids have backed out of range, and the only person fighting is Mialee with her bow, as she draws another arrow from her quiver.

From the northern end of the room, the drums get louder - WHUM. WHUM. And then stop. 

"Well," rasps a voice from the darkness. "What do we have here?"


----------



## Devis (Mar 12, 2002)

Readying my crossbow.  As soon as I see the thing that's talking, I fire.


----------



## Mialee (Mar 12, 2002)

_Hmm... I'd like to cast it again, but I don't believe I'd have the spell memorized twice. Oh well. _ 

Are the rest of you ready? Whatever this is, it had a musical intro, so you know it's big and bad. My illusion is wearing off, but- see- the plank is over there now. That one's real. If it's a magic user, I want you fighters rushing over that thing- ONE AT A TIME, MIND YOU- and into the fray. 

Also, if it's a magic user, I want us getting OUT from underneath this immense deadfall above us. He (she?) wouldn't need a rope to send it all tumbling down upon us.


----------



## Alhandra (Mar 12, 2002)

"I smell the presence of Evil!"

*checks her proximity to Regdar, backs off a bit, then tries again *
"I _definately_ smell the presence of Evil!"   

Depending on it's closeness, Alhandra will get her spiffy new longsword out, OR her longbow.  (depending on how far away it seems, and the situation)

Right before she enters the fray, she'll burn some of Heironeous' granted power to turn on her feat of Whoop-@$$: Divine Might.

She'll fire at first sight of the thing, or if it's a close-up assault, she'll charge into the thing if it looks weak (spellcaster-type).
If the thing looks really tough (monster-type), she'll try to rally the others in a heroic charge against the vile abomination.  <-- that's a knee-jerk judgment, total situation-ist.  
maybe it's a celestial down here in the pit, but she kinda doubts it.


----------



## Kazak (Mar 12, 2002)

_Kazak's look of concentration deepens as the other Iconics pile up behind him.  His _biocurrent_ finally winks out as the last of the hobgoblins moves out of range.

He turns to look at the others, glowering at Regdar and Jozan._

"Could ye stay a little further away from me when I'm chucking electricity about?  That or wear something less conductive?"

_The sound of the drums finally gets through to Kazak.  His look of puzzlement quickly changes to one of alarm at the sound of the voice._

"Oh Moradin!  What now?"

_He places his hand on his case of crossbow bolts, which start to glow with a faint silver light._









*OOC:*


 One manifestation of _Lesser Metaphysical Weapon_ on my crossbow bolts, just in case...


----------



## Jozan of Pelor (Mar 12, 2002)

Jozan rolls his eyes at Kazak, then notices all the crossbows piling up behind him.  "Now, now, careful there!"  Not wanting to waste time maneuvering for position in the narrow corridor, he simply drops to one knee, yanking Krusk down beside him, so that his compatriots can shoot over his head.

Then he places one hand on the Half-Orc's wounded belly and grips his holy symbol with the other.  "Oh Pelor, Mighty Fire of the Sun, Divine Torch who Leads us all to the Dawn of Wisdom, Really, Really Powerful God who will not let his Own Iconic get zapped by Something Nasty right in the middle of a spell, let you Burning Grace pass through me into this shabby and uncivilized but still somewhat worthy half-orc, and heal his wounds so that he can face the coming fight with his usual barbaric savagery.  Thank you."

_Cure Moderate_


----------



## Vadania (Mar 12, 2002)

I prepare my sling and will fire it at whatever this is when it rises.   I tell Perea to stay back for now


OCC: Dr. Midnight, if your reading will you post your e-mail.   I need to correct my stats.


----------



## Ma'varkith (Mar 12, 2002)

Ma' slips quickly between her comrades and toward the front of the party, her shield and sword at the ready.  Her eyes sweep the chamber, seeking the source of the raspy voice.

"Glad you saved some for the rest of us, Mialee."

_OOC:  Ma' will activate biocurrent (it should be good for 3 minutes) and will use her free manifestations of Valor on any saves she needs to make.  She will use her quick movement to set up flanking situations for her comrades, as usual_


----------



## Krusk (Mar 13, 2002)

The bloodied half-orc holds still just long enough for Jozan to complete his prayer, before fidgeting in his eagerness to return to battle.

Jozan stop Krusk blood.
Thank you, Krusk kill more Hobgobs...
Who speak big mean voice?

Kneeling next to Jozan, Krusk knocks an arrow, and peers into the darkness across the pit, attempting to find his mark.

_Krusk tries to get a good look at whoever belongs to the Eeeeevil voice.  If he can get a good shot, he'll fire an arrow at him.  If not, he'll fire an arrow at whatever other target presents itself, preferrably the biggest, meanest, toughest looking target._


----------



## Hennet (Mar 13, 2002)

*Who's the bard in this party, anyway?*

The haiku's impressive but lets see you go through the *Tomb of Horrors* in iambic pentameter, Krusk.

While I'm jammed up in the corridor, I cast an inspired _Mage Armor_.  And cop a feel on anyone who I think will let me get away with it.

"What, it's somatic gestures, that's all."


----------



## Kazak (Mar 13, 2002)

_Kazak elbows Hennet sharply in the gut._

"Somatic gestures my foot!  Keep yer damn hands off my beard!"


----------



## Regdar (Mar 13, 2002)

*100% bah, with no after taste*

With a snarl Regdar will turn and run after the rest of the group, bottle, or what's left of it in hand, looking for the nearest monster to shove it in, muttering something about Paladins, pikes, crowbars and a frizbee, keeping what was in the bottle in the other hand


----------



## Kerwyn (Mar 13, 2002)

_Lacking a decent ranged weapon besides his throwing daggers, Kerwyn will keep behind now, preparing for an opportunity to get into melee, should a full-scale battle begin._


----------



## Dr Midnight (Mar 13, 2002)

Vadania: email is tom@risoftsystems.com


----------



## Krusk (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Who's the bard in this party, anyway?*



			
				Hennet said:
			
		

> *The haiku's impressive but lets see you go through the Tomb of Horrors in iambic pentameter, Krusk.
> *




Krusk looks over his shoulder quizzically at the sorcerer...

What you mean Haiku?
Iambic Pentameter?
Hennet go cast spell.

He turns his attention back to his Mighty Bow and snarling down the shaft of his arrow.


----------



## Mialee (Mar 13, 2002)

Hmm. I can't wait to see what this thing is...


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 13, 2002)

A formation of five humanoids (you think) edge their way into the light. They have rough tower shields interlocked in front of them, blocking both them and someone - something? - behind them.

Several bows *twang*. The bolts and arrows bounce off of the wooden shields, except for Krusk's, which sticks in solidly. 

The voice grates, "You are in my caverns, worms. Your lives are in my hands. I smell elf, dwarf, human...." He makes a revolting slurping noise, half grunt and half fluid. "We are not what we once were. But we are strong enough for you. You have passed through the forbidden stones, and now I will taste your blood with my tongue.  Unless you would like to surrender now, abase yourself before me, lick my boot? Do so, and you shall not be sacrificed to that which crawls."  There is definitely an odor on the air now that wasn't there before.

The four other goblinoids on the far side of the room, several of them injured, move along the far wall to meet up with the other group.

_Any conversation or actions before you attack?  They're still on the far side of that chasm. It's probably jumpable, if you run first. Unless you tell me otherwise, I'll assume that people who said they were firing arrows will continue to do so.

Ma', you didn't mean biocurrent would last three minutes... biofeedback, maybe?

Jozan, your prayer heals Krusk a whole 10 points (assuming it was a cure light), leaving him hurt 12 points worth._


----------



## Dr Midnight (Mar 13, 2002)

PC, any chance of getting an updated map to post here? I for one would like to see just where these jerks are.


----------



## Mialee (Mar 13, 2002)

_quickly, quietly_ 

Someone- Jozan- step in front of me and start talking... distract them for a moment. If no one objects, I've got a plan. 

_I'll wait until someone distracts them or I hear an objection, and then I'll quietly say this just loud enough for the Iconics to hear_ 

Lidda, float down here for a second. Hold still.

_Casting invisibility on Lidda_ 

Now, float back up to where you were. Be ready with the rope that you severed- hold the end that's still attached to the rocks above us. We'll strike with some ranged attacks and then flee as if in terror. Hopefully they'll follow, and you can pull the rope and bring the ceiling down on their back end. In the tunnel, where some will have gotten through, I can WEB the area and make it impossible for them to fight effectively. We can pick them off at our leisure. 

Sound good?


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 13, 2002)

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *PC, any chance of getting an updated map to post here? I for one would like to see just where these jerks are. *




_I'll do it this afternoon, when I can get at my master map! 

Mialee wouldn't know, but Kazak is aware that Mialee's plan runs the risk of collapsing the whole end of the tunnel, stranding Lidda on the far side.  The tunnel was dug, not mined, and is less than stable._


----------



## Alhandra (Mar 13, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *"Unless you would like to surrender now, abase yourself before me, lick my boot? Do so, and you shall not be sacrificed to that which crawls." *



Alhandra bristles at the offer, and consciously tries to get the monster's attention.

*She delivers her lines with intense disdain and haughtyness to try to provoke the evil beast.*
"NEVER, evil scum!
Before long, this champion of Heironeous will be cleaning whatever-you-use-for-blood off her sword!

Who are you to hide like a dog in these lost caverns?
Heironeous wishes you to identify yourself, so we'll have a face to go with the name of 'Evil Beasty #3' "

*If the thing takes the bait, she'll calmly fire an arrow at it, trying to impale it's foul brain.*


----------



## Ma'varkith (Mar 13, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Ma', you didn't mean biocurrent would last three minutes... biofeedback, maybe?*




_OOC:  Oops!  Yep, that's the one!_

_Ma'  sheathes her sword and slings her shield, drawing a bow and speaking to the party in low tones_

"I don't think collapsing the tunnel is a good choice.  What we're looking for may be past these creatures.  I'd hate to have to dig our way through rubble to get back here."

"It looks to be about even numbers, but some of them are wounded.  We're rested and, for the most part, uninjured.  All the same, I'd rather face them on _this_ side of the pit - if we should need to flee, we know the way behind us.  And I don't think many of us fancy crossing the gap in combat."

"The thing said 'We are not what we once were.'  Undead, you think?  Maybe zombies or ghouls?  Piece of cake, eh?"


----------



## Mialee (Mar 13, 2002)

I don't know, Ma', these things are cocky. Cocky monsters always make me wary. 

As for collapsing the tunnel, I'd rather use Jozan's ability to reshape earth and have this kind of firepower at our disposal. 

...You do have that reshape earth ability, right, Jozan? 

If not, I suggest tunneling out using Bull's Strength. I realize I'd be closing the tunnel and trapping Lidda on this side, but she'd be invisible, and as I said- I'm wary of these guys. 

If we veto this idea, I can web them in place (_depending on whether or not they're between diametrically opposed walls within range_).


----------



## Quartermoon (Mar 13, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Jozan, your prayer heals Krusk a whole 10 points (assuming it was a cure light), leaving him hurt 12 points worth.[/i] *



OOC:  PCat, it was Cure Moderate...see the blue text in my post above.


----------



## Kazak (Mar 13, 2002)

Ma'varkith said:
			
		

> *"The thing said 'We are not what we once were.'  Undead, you think?  Maybe zombies or ghouls?  Piece of cake, eh?" *




"I doubt they're dead.  My _biocurrent_ only works on the living as far as I know."

_Kazak glances up at the ceiling, studying the deadfall._


"I'm not sure that it'd be a good idea to lose this fall, to be honest with ye.  It might take down a whole load more than would be comfortable."

_Kazak quickly loads his crossbow with one of his now enhanced bolts._


----------



## Mialee (Mar 13, 2002)

Oh. Well, thanks Kazak. 

Scrap that one, Lidda. Chalk it up to elven schlock-ingenuity.


----------



## Krusk (Mar 13, 2002)

Bolstered by the healing ministrations of the illustrious cleric of Pelor, Krusk bellows out to the foes...

*GRRAUUGH!*

Cowardly Hobgobs!
You hide frightened behind shields!
Come fight us and die! 

The half-orc steps up beside Alhandra, and again draws his bow, waiting for the enemy to show his face.

_Unwilling to waste another arrow on the wall of shields, Krusk readies an action to fire an arrow at the first target that presents itself...  Anything with cover of 50% or less._


----------



## Jozan of Pelor (Mar 13, 2002)

Jozan shakes his head and murmurs.  "My dear Mialee, remember that for this job we came in as third level.  I'm about seven thousand experience points away from being able to cast a spell that shapes stone."

Jozan glances about at the Iconics packed into the opening of the passage.  "I suggest, by the way, that we are making ourselves a terrific target for an area-of-effect spell, and I hate those.  I further suggest that those locked shields will make missile fire from over here pretty ineffectual.  Perhaps the beefy members of our group--Kazak, Tordek, Regdar, perhaps Ma'--should close with them now, while Ally chats up the big guy."

Then he rises and steps up behind Ma'Varkith.  "Hold still a moment, will you?"  He puts his hand against the small of her back, grins a bit, then raises his holy symbol to his lips.  "By the way, Oh Fiery and Bright Pelor, God of all our Days, while I've got your attention...I pray you channel a spark of your Divine Power and Presence through me and into the slim body of this lovely-if-somewhat-prickly Elf Warrior, to *Aid* her in battle so that she may prove your Supremacy to all of us here!"

ooc: Yup, an Aid spell, which will last 4 minutes since Joz has the Good domain.  Let's kick butt.


----------



## Mialee (Mar 13, 2002)

My DEAR Jozan, I am an arcane spellcaster. Forgive me for not keeping tabs on what Heironelor grants you, and when. 

...

...sorry. I'm still a bit miffed about my plan.


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 14, 2002)

_No map until later; other responsibilities are eating my free time! Mmmm, time. Slurrrp.  Krusk, tack another 4 points onto that healing, making the total 14 points. Now you're down 8.  Sorry about that, Jozan!  Incidentally, don't forget about the inspire courage from Devis._

Alhandra's voice echoes in the small cavern. From behind the shields, the gravelly voice rises. "A dog? A *DOG*?  Woman, dogs are like humans and elves; fit for nothing but food."

The shield-bearers step smartly to the side, revealing through a thin gap in the shields what at first you think is some sort of large ape. It isn't, though; it's a goblinoid of some sort, huge by comparison to the ones around it. Its hair is bone white, empty staring holes in its face where its eyes once were; in the flickering torchlight, there isn't any scar to show what blinded it. It's hunched, hair dangling across its sightless face and protuding tusks, massive arms dangling to the ground, clasping a double axe in one huge gauntleted fist. It's wearing plate armor, once shiny but now a patchwork of rust and ancient blood stains.

It lifts its face uptowards you, nostrils flaring. "You will make good sacrifices, and the One That Crawls will bring renewed strength to my people in thanks. Now," he suggests, "you will die."

The goblinoid guards keep their place, using their shields to guard their blind chieftan while they raise huge crossbows. The other four rush over to scoop up more weapons themselves, somewhere back there in the darkness.  A drum beats a staccato for just a moment, and then quiets.

First, though, the heroes' missile weapons fly. Krusk, Kazak, Ma'Varkith, Alhandra. Only Kazak's, guided by the psionic enhancement, finds its way through the narrow gap between the shields. You hear it hit the chieftan's armor, but it's unclear whether or not the armor is penetrated.

"One at a time," grates the Chieftan's voice. "Kill the loud woman first, the one who insults me." Silently, all four crossbows point towards Alhandra. *TWANG*  Without her shield up, two of the crossbow bolts hit her, in belly and knee. You can hear the cracking of bone.  If they hadn't been trying to manage the crossbows one-handed, it's possible she would have been impaled by all four bolts.

Meanwhile, the smell of winter and burning bones gets stronger, and Ma'Varkith feels something collide against her mind like a landslide. 

Lidda is _invisible_, of course, floating above the entrance. Everyone else is still in the tunnel; Regdar, for one, is trying to push his way forward.  

_Alhandra, 12 points damage.  Actions, everyone? Did I miss anyone who had declared an action? And Ma', a psionic defense, please?

I'll be back late tonight!_


----------



## Regdar (Mar 14, 2002)

*Bah, eat this*

_Regdar puts the broken bottle in Regdar's belt, the contents in the belt pouch at Regdar's side._

Bah your just goblins, goblins. You want to eat us huh, lick your boots! Bah you can have the paladin, she likes to lick but the only thing that will eat Regdar has huge boobs and an ale tankard!

EVERYONE MOVE!!! KRUSK give Regdar a boost!!!

_Knowing that the WoTC insurance policy is up to date, Regdar will go to the back of the hall, to get a good running start and start running forward to jump across, hopefully Krusk giving Regdar a boost, so hopefully Regdar can dog pile them._

FOR THE EXPERIENCE!!!!


----------



## Krusk (Mar 14, 2002)

Krusk drops the near-useless bow, and trots up to the edge of the chasm.  He kneels down and cups his hands together to recieve Regdar's foot.

Krusk give Regdar boost.
Krusk throw Regdar over pit.
Regdar kill Hobgobs.

As soon as Regdar plants his foot in Krusk's interlaced hands, he heaves him over the pit with a roar and a bellow...

*AAAURRGH!*

_Krusk will *cooperate* with Regdar to give him *assist*ance on his Jump check._


----------



## Hennet (Mar 14, 2002)

Which battle plan do we use for dealing with overly dramatic monsters with good cover? Is it the floating halfling/deadfall trap or the throw big armored guy maneuver? I can never keep those straight; I'll _Magic Missle_ it.

Actually, If I can cast before Regdar's leap, I'll throw _Sleep_ and try to catch as many of the shield men as possible. Otherwise, I'll _Magic Missle_ the blind guy.


----------



## Nebin (Mar 14, 2002)

*HERE AT LAST !!!!!!!!*

ooc Sorry I'm late /ooc 

 While Regdar and Krusk are doing the flying tank act I'm staying out of sight as much as possible, I'll cast Minor Image of a Badger to one side of the Goblins to distract them.

 On the next round I'll use my Wand of Summoning  to summon a *Real Badger * on the other side, hopefully confuseing them.

ooc Yeah I've been reading the Gnome issue and the article on Illusions , PC I need to find Nebins stats again so I'm not sure what he has at hand./ooc


----------



## Ma'varkith (Mar 14, 2002)

_Feeling the force of another's mind invading her own, Ma'varkith focus her will inward and channels energy through her mental pathways.  A psychic bulwark forms as she attempts to divert the attack (Thought Shield)._

"Get!  Out!" her voice booms.  

Seeking an opening, she directs her bow fire to the leader of the creatures


----------



## Kerwyn (Mar 14, 2002)

_After the front has cleared and some of the battle-hardened iconics rushed into melee, Kerwyn will move forwards (avoiding the pit and the possible reach of that big one), trying to flank (or attack from the side, if flanking is not possible) the goblinoid guards and attack one of them with his rapier. Until then... delay action._


----------



## Krusk (Mar 14, 2002)

As Krusk waits for Regdar to make his running jump, his brow furrows with the thoughts slowly wrestling their way around this skull.  Suddenly, just before Regdar plants his foot in Krusk's hands, a revelation dawns upon his feeble brain matter.  He stands up and shouts out...

WAIT!

Regdar armor heavy.*
Cannot run fast to jump pit.
Regdar give Krusk boost. 

_With confirmation from Regdar, Krusk will ready himself for a running leap across the pit, otherwise he'll shrug and go back to assisting Regdar with his Jump.

**From the SRD:*  The character must move 20 feet before jumping. A character can't take a running jump in heavy armor._


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 14, 2002)

_Nice catch!  Regdar is strong, which may help, but the armor does slow him down. I suppose that's why he needs the boost.... but he is running straight at Krusk, bellowing. A boost may not be a bad idea.

I'll wait for more people to post before continuing the combat. Action picks up later this afternoon. Remember that I have no qualms about targetting non-active iconics!  *grin*

EDIT - Krusk, I caught my mistake and changed my post. You're just too fast!_


----------



## Krusk (Mar 14, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *EDIT - Krusk, I caught my mistake and changed my post. You're just too fast!? *




_Alright...  EDITED here too.

If Regdar stops, Krusk will swap places with him.  If Regdar does not stop before he reaches Krusk, Krusk will stoop and give him a heave-ho, regardless..._


----------



## Devis (Mar 14, 2002)

PC,

Two things.  Those drums sound like they're really pumping our enemies up.  Devis is going to draw his belt knife and use the hilt of that and his rapier to pound out a rhythm on the stone wall. 

I presume, being ignorent hobgoblins, that they're smacking out a strong 2/4 beat.  Start laying down a counter beat in 3.  That oughta throw them off their stroke.  







*OOC:*


Using Counterspell to counter the enemy's Inspire Courage. 







Second, while I'm drumming, can I think about where I might have heard the name "The One who Crawls"?  I'd sure like to know who is the wind beneath Whitey's wings.

Once Devis stops singing (this round) the Inspire Courage will last another 5 rounds.


----------



## Devis (Mar 14, 2002)

Also, any chance I can find a convenient outcropping around?  If I'm going to be doing nothing but Counterspelling, I'd like to get some cover.  I probably can't go around the corner without ruining the acoustics.


----------



## Kazak (Mar 14, 2002)

_Seeing Ma's reaction, Kazak's face sets into a look of grim hatred._

"White!  Yer death will be my mind!  The All-Father's strength fills my thoughts.  Yer will shall shatter under His hammer!"

_Kazak's eyes flare with fire as his thoughts strike out at the goblin._


[OOCMind Thrust at the leader, and reload my crossbow.


----------



## Nebin (Mar 14, 2002)

What are you singing Devis "Living and Dying in 3/4 Time" ?


----------



## Regdar (Mar 15, 2002)

*Bah crap on a stick!*

_Shouting a declaritive Regdar will skid to a stop and look to Krusk_

Regdar's enthusiasm got in the way, get going, Regdar will give you a boost!


----------



## Jozan of Pelor (Mar 15, 2002)

Once Jozan's Aid spell takes effect upon Ma...

...Jozan moves out of the way of the passage opening and steps up beside Alhandra. Using his own large shield to cover them both, he tuts at her.  "Down to half HPs already? Maybe you should have called him a pussy cat or a nice soft bunny." He eyes the crossbows protruding from her body warily, then eases both out and presses one palm against her belly.

"My Burning Lord, it's me again! Yes, things are going fast and furious down here, and my companions seem to have difficulty using their shields effectively.  Ahem.  Anyway, the piety and beauty of this petitioner is unmatched...at least in this crowd...so I am sure you'll see your way to giving her a nice, light Curing!  Thank you, and have a nice day!"


_ooc: This one is a Cure Light.  PCat, did you see the Aid spell above?  Or am I going too fast and am a round ahead of everyone?_


----------



## Jozan of Pelor (Mar 15, 2002)

"Kerwyn, it's a chasm, not a pit--you can't go around it!  Look over there, though.  See the plank?  Maybe you can get it in position so you can join Krusk over there.  Those crossbows look like they'll take a round to crank and reload..."


----------



## Krusk (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: Bah crap on a stick!*



			
				Regdar said:
			
		

> *Shouting a declaritive Regdar will skid to a stop and look to Krusk
> 
> Regdar's enthusiasm got in the way, get going, Regdar will give you a boost! *




Krusk grunts an affirmative as he backs twenty feet away from the chasm to get a running start.  He brandishes his two-fisted axe, and charges toward Redgar at full speed.  He sets one foot in Redgar's outstreched hands.  As the fighter heaves him up into the air, Krusk plants his other foot on Regdar's forehead, and leaps forward with all of his might...

*GORRAAH! HAH! HA HA HA!*

_Krusk is taking a double move...  20' away from chasm, 20' toward the chasm, and then the leap over the chasm...  Whatever movement is left over, he uses up heading for the shield wall before they can reload or draw a new weapon._


----------



## Regdar (Mar 15, 2002)

*Kum Bah Yah*

_With a snarl Regdar gives Krusk a boost over the chasim, thoughts of Regdars WoTC job in his mind._

Bah Krusk watch the helm, alright whose next on the Regdar express.?


----------



## Nebin (Mar 15, 2002)

Well that was intresting Reggie seeing you and Krusk dance around like that reminded me of the two of you at last years Chirstmas party. 

 I think PC has stuffed himself with Sweet and Sour BBQ tonight and is to full to post.


----------



## Alhandra (Mar 15, 2002)

*Yeeeeooowttcchhh!!*









*OOC:*


 ummm...     ow?!?!
I mean...







Alhandra yells out thru the pain and tries to attract the baddies attention again : 
better that she be targeted for the ire of evil than her comrades...

"Your minions' arrows do wound with much venemous anger, but you'll find THIS follower of Heironeous is not so easily put down as you will be, LAPDOG of this 'One Who Crawls'... on his Belly!"

She clears her mind of the pain and distractions while cooly drawing her bow, using a MW arrow. 
She concentrates her fire on the monster if he shows - on one of his shield-bearers if he doesn't.

*an aside to Jozan - "Thank you, priest - those bolts did bite deep.*
* an aside to the others "If we can get them to attack us over here, we outnumber them - I'll keep trying to enrage him into recklessness.
Unfortunately, Krusk and Regdar beat him to it."    *


----------



## Krusk (Mar 15, 2002)

Alhandra said:
			
		

> ** an aside to the others "If we can get them to attack us over here, we outnumber them - I'll keep trying to enrage him into recklessness.
> Unfortunately, Krusk and Regdar beat him to it."    * *




_A little voice whispers in Alhandra's ear...  Or you could get Mialee to drop the illusion she set on the plank, and cross the chasm.  It doesn't look like they're going to come out from behind those shields._


----------



## Mialee (Mar 15, 2002)

_The illusion has been gone for a little while now. The real plank is visible, and I've pointed it out to the other players. _ 

Krusk, pay attention!

We need to close distance with our melee professionals.


----------



## Devis (Mar 15, 2002)

Nebin said:
			
		

> *What are you singing Devis "Living and Dying in 3/4 Time" ? *




With a beat in three against as strong 2?  More like Britten's War Requiem.  Only without the orchestra, soloists and chorus.  I'm working with what I've got.


----------



## Krusk (Mar 15, 2002)

Mialee said:
			
		

> *The illusion has been gone for a little while now. The real plank is visible, and I've pointed it out to the other players.
> 
> Krusk, pay attention!
> 
> We need to close distance with our melee professionals. *




_My sincerest apologies...  I thought you had pointed out that it was an illusion, but that the spell had not yet ended.  Everyone else's actions seemed to confirm that.  Right then, back to the business at hand...  *AHEM*_

*AAAUURRRRAUGGH!*


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 15, 2002)

_I'm running out the door for an 8-hour drive down to Maryland, and I could either post rubbish or do this properly late tonight. I'm opting for the latter. I'll kidnap our host's computer and post before bed, and I'll continue the action later this weekend. The battle will swing into full, more-rapidly-updated status on Monday for the survivors!  

I wanted to let you know, so you didn't think I wasn't having fun or was suffrering a mental block. It's great to be doing this again, and I appreciate your forebearance when my posts are timed a little bit oddly due to RL responsibilities. Also, I'm trying to work out some sort of "paladin molestation" angle for Jozan and Alhandra, so I need some time to think.  

Psionic combat! Leaping half-orcs! Kerwyn's Big Adventure! And more - coming soon to an iconic adventure near you!

 - Kevin_


----------



## Devis (Mar 15, 2002)

Well you know what they say about what happens when the (pirate)cat's away?

I'm off to a dark, smoky club where the beat is strong, the women are dark and mysterious and the booze is cheap.  Anybody care to join me?

Jozan, a little shaking might help your booty considerably.  Krusk, some of that battle haiku would wow the jaded hipsters (sounds of finger snapping).  Alhandra?  Plenty of evil to detect.

Weekend time for the Iconics!


----------



## Kerwyn (Mar 15, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Thanks, Jozan! 







_If the chasm is too wide to clear safely with a jump (Kerwyn has +8 in Jump, so up to 10' should be safe), Kerwyn will move over to and grab the plank, then drop it over the chasm, so we can rush to the other side, otherwise, he'll just jump (take 10 if possible, otherwise roll) after Krusk and possibly Regdar and then try to get to the side of the goblinoids (while staying outside the big one's reach) - not yet behind them, which seems a little too reckless currently._


----------



## Alhandra (Mar 15, 2002)

Devis said:
			
		

> *Anybody care to join me?
> 
> Alhandra?  Plenty of evil to detect.
> 
> Weekend time for the Iconics! *



"Verily, your plan has much merit, melodious one.

You say it's dark in there?
Mayhap I can obtain a drop or two of fine spirit... for strictly medicinal purposes, of course.

*_She whispers quietly to Devis  - "Do they have good security there?
Preferrably a 'backroom' where the stars can hang out without being inundated by paparazzi?

I'd like to be able to let down my hair and unwind a bit, without Wot-Cee's goons always checking up on my behavior, you know!

It's not always easy being a paragon of virtue - you wouldn't believe the amount of photo-predators there are that would make a mint invading my privacy attempting to catch me in an unflattering, or *titillating* position...   

For the life of me, I can't see how that scum can be offered so much money to try and catch me with my armor down... literally.
I just can't imagine what kind of pervert would want to see stolen snippets of photos of me taken without my knowledge or consent...   *she looks sternly over at the group's 'holy' man*.._ *Can you, Jozan?!*"

"Ahem.
Lead the way to this mecca of the stars, if it doth provide a respite to our glorious adventure here in the Vault.

Devis, your playing does inspire my soul to great expression - mayhap I'll join you in a performance or two at this private Iconics-retreat."

The icon of virtue peeks over her shoulder and offers to the nature girl - "You coming, Vad?
*winking, she finishes with "...and bring the bear."


----------



## Kazak (Mar 15, 2002)

Devis said:
			
		

> *I'm off to a dark, smoky club where the beat is strong, the women are dark and mysterious and the booze is cheap.  Anybody care to join me?*




"The drink is cheap, ye say?  I'm with ye then."


----------



## Hennet (Mar 16, 2002)

*Actually, I just like saying, "penetrating".*



> * "Do they have good security there? "*




I suspect that if it is a place Devis recommends then it is far enough on the vangaurd of hip that the paparrazzi have yet to manifest. And from the sounds of it, being checked out is more likely than being checked-up on.

_Hennet puts on a black beret._ 
Would I be wrong to expect cheap red wine and cloves to smoke, all washed down by a penetrating beat? Sounds delicious.


----------



## Hennet (Mar 16, 2002)

Yeah, Vadania--the scene may be urban but I'll bet there's something primal in the sound. You might be surprised.

I'm not sure about the bear, though.


----------



## Krusk (Mar 16, 2002)

Krusk puts on his black turtle neck, and his incredibly small sun glasses.

Krusk hip to that scene.
Poet to congo-bongo.
Krusk go, Daddy-o.


----------



## Vadania (Mar 16, 2002)

Alhandra said:
			
		

> *"
> I'd like to be able to let down my hair and unwind a bit,   *




I don't think you  have enough hair to let down Ally,  perhaps I could loose mine though.   

Dim twilight-like surroundings,  mistly dank air, sulfurus smoke, pounding primal rhythms, it's very like the raw forces of creation, how can I not be there.


----------



## Regdar (Mar 16, 2002)

*Bah, it's time to get drunk!*

Bah, Regdars off to get drunk and get some whores, Regdar would invite everyone but Regdars afraid Alhandra would take all the whores.


----------



## Alhandra (Mar 16, 2002)

To a nunnery, perhaps.

Or to a priest to pray for their souls and make a fresh start of a shattered life, maybe.

But more likely I'd take them to the local physician to have their social diseases taken care of, thanks to you, Regdar.

It must be nice to leave a mark on everyone you meet, huh?
I know MY sense of smell will never be the same....   hey, Jozan - you know a good exorcist?


----------



## Jozan of Pelor (Mar 17, 2002)

Alhandra said:
			
		

> ...*Can you, Jozan?!*"




Jozan jumps, startled.  He appears to have been craning his neck around, trying to see if Devis's comment about his 'booty' was justified.  "Certainly, my dear Alhandra," he replies distractedly.


----------



## DoctorB (Mar 17, 2002)

_P-Kitty here, sneaking onto the computer in the middle of a post-wedding-shower get-together! Man, I'm shameless - and anti-social, and too lazy to log out my host. Do the party thang; I'll be home Sunday night, and have a nice combat update waiting for you Monday morning. Until then, have a great weekend!

 - Piratecat_


----------



## Nebin (Mar 17, 2002)

*>Grins<*

O my my, O Hell yes, PuttyCat got on his Party dress !!

 I talked to [COLOR= red]HE WHO MUST NOT BE NAMED[/color] and he'll have something for you in your e-mailbox.


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 18, 2002)

_Working on it now - this is a fun combat! I'll post as soon as I finish._


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 18, 2002)

Devis' drumming fills the room. Your hearts were already racing along with his beat; now his beat seems to overwhelm the rhythm of the goblinoid drums. You can still hear them sporadically, but their beat falters, misses a stroke here and there. Devis is clearly the superior musician, and it tells on the faces on the goblinoids.

Hennet's hands come alive with crackling energies as he casts. The magical aura doesn't resolve into a bolt of deadly energy, however; instead, it turns to faintly glowing dust, sent speeding across the room by Hennet's breath. The dust streaks across the echoing cavern into the ranks of the goblinoids. Several of them inhale sharply in surprise, but not as surprised as their comrades are when two of the shieldbearers sink to their knees. Within seconds they land on the rough floor, snoring cacophonously.


Ma'Varkith erects a hasty shield of pure mental energy. She gets it up just in time, and she feels a mental assault breaking on it like waves off of a breakwater. Her tattoos flash a luminous gold, lighting her hands slightly as her arrow arcs across the room. It is almost a perfect shot; right between the shieldbearers, it looks at first like a killing blow as it homes in on the blind warrior's forehead. At the last moment, though, something must warn him; blind or not, he throws up a hand, and the arrow sticks in his hand instead.

Jozan had already finished his prayer for _aid_, and his touch on Alhandra is competent and not sexual in the least. Fiery warmth spreads from his hand, like the sun's heat on dark stone, and she feels her skin knitting together. Never one to waste an opportunity, she fires an arrow, but it is blocked by one of the few standing shieldsmen.

Krusk howls as he backs up and rushes the chasm. Regdar is where he needs to be, and with one powerful arm thrusts Krusk forward. Several of the goblinoids blanch; nothing like the sight of 260 lbs. of screaming, axe-wielding half-orc to give you pause. Krusk clears the chasm with only inches to spare and continues to run straight towards the splintering shield wall.

This looks like a decent technique to Kerwyn. He takes a running start and leaps forward. As he does so, his rhythm is thrown off by the sight of a goblinoid hand reaching upwards once again from the chasm. Kerwyn bumps it with his leg as he sails over. It ruins his landing, causing half of his body to slide downwards into the chasm, but the creature whose hand he bumped growls in despair as his grip is knocked loose once again.  Kerwyn finally finds himself half in the dark sinkhole, hanging on to the far side of the lip with both arms.  Below him, he can hear the sounds of both water and grunting pain.

Nebin finishes his incantation, and a slightly glowing badger on the other side, It looks almost perfect, other than a lack of sound, but the sounds of the fight drowns out most subtle noises in any case. The badger moves forward towards Nebin's foes.

Finally, Kazak's eyes blaze as a spear of mental energy leaps from his forehead. The armored, blind goblinoid shrieks in pain as it spears into him, shattering whatever defenses he may have had.  "No," he gasps, a small amount of blood trickling from his nose. "Kill the dwarf instead."  He steps backwards into the darkness, replaced by four additional troops wielding small shields and crossbows, rusty maces hanging at their belts.

One of the injured creatures kicks one of the sleeping warriors and shouts in goblinoid, "They're down! They're dead! The buckled one killed them!" In desperation, they attack. Those that can throw spears or shoot crossbows, while the creatures with the tower shields form up ranks to give the archers covier against Krusk's charge. Miraculously, only one spear strikes Krusk, the rest flying wide. Kazak isn't so lucky; most of the missiles aimed at him bounce off the surrounding rock, but one is a solid hit, impaling him in the shoulder. 

Actions?

_My stupid connection went down for a bit, but better late than never. Krusk takes a mere 3 points. Kazak takes 11 points. Kazak, nice job on the mind thrust; you ripped away a nice amount of Int!  Now, Krusk is within 15 ft. of the shield wall (such as it is.) There are almost 12 active goblinoids that you can see, and several more on the ground; all of them are backed up behind the haphazard wall of tower and regular shields. The leader, the blind one, has retreated out of sight._


----------



## Nebin (Mar 18, 2002)

ooc OOOOOO nice descriptions, BTW where is the PCs stat blocks at ? /ooc

 Concertrating on his Minor imaged Badger, Nebin get his Wand of Monster Summoning 1 out and casts the spell on the oppsitite side of the illusion . Hopefully between the fake and the real badgers it give Kruskie time to close and Kerwyn( aka Graceful ) time to climb up.


----------



## Kazak (Mar 18, 2002)

_Yelling in suprise and pain from the spear, Kazak looks around himself for some cover.  He pulls a vial from his beltpouch and quickly quaffs it._

"Coward!  Ye'd rather hide that fight me White?  Sending yer dogs to do yer work for ye?  Pah!  Come out and fight me, rather than skulk in yer rat-hole!"










*OOC:*


Drinking a _potion of Cure Moderate Wounds_.  I'm also looking for any cover that might be handy.


----------



## Jozan of Pelor (Mar 19, 2002)

Jozan sighs deeply as yet another spear buries itself in Iconic flesh.  "By Pelor's Blistering Buttocks!  We're sitting ducks over here--we don't need cover, we need to close with the enemy!"  He glances at Mialee.  "Of course, I don't mean you, my dear."

He trots over to the hidden plank and drags it toward the chasm, preparing to lay it across.  "Regdar, Alhandra...care to help me with this?"


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 19, 2002)

Bad news, Jozan; that plank is on the *opposite* side of the chasm! Arrgh!


----------



## Krusk (Mar 19, 2002)

Frustrated at the retreat and escape of the enemy leader, Krusk can no longer contain his primal bloodlust.  Seething with Rage, he abandons all pretense of caution and charges the enemy position. His sole intent is to batter his way through the protective shields and inflict the cold steel of his axe upon the heads of the arbalesters hiding behind.

*HOORRRAAUGH!*

_Krusk Rages.  To save you the math, PC...  Str 22 (+6), Con 18 (+4), AC 14, hp +6, Will +4.  Greataxe: +12 to hit, 1d12+9 damage, 20/x3 crit.

Then he Charges, Overrunning the tower shield wielding goblinoid in the center of the line.  If the Overrun is successful, he'll continue his charge and attack the first gonlinoid he runs into.

After that, he'll Attack against the first three AoOs that present themselves...  Time to get some use out of Combat Reflexes._


----------



## Hennet (Mar 19, 2002)

*These things must be done delicately...*

I keep hammering at White's _Wall of Goons_.

I _Invoke Poppies_ again if I still have an area that won't catch Krusk. Otherwise, it's back to my old stand-by _Magic Missle_ on who ever looks most wounded/weakest.

I move to cover if any is available.


----------



## Alhandra (Mar 19, 2002)

*OOC:*


 request:  a map would be very helpful here, pcat. 
please? 







Seeing as she can't get 'up close and personal' with the evil as is her wont, Alhandra will have to settle for continuing to try to use her ranged weapon.

She'll move over to the side as much as possible, to get an aim around the side of the shieldbearers, if she can.
If she sees the big ugly leader, she'll of course fire at him.
Otherwise, the best target she can find will have a another 'good' arrow loosed at it.
And here's a pic:


----------



## Jozan of Pelor (Mar 19, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Bad news, Jozan; that plank is on the opposite side of the chasm! Arrgh! *



_ooc: Warning!  Confused Cleric!    
Sorry, I thought Mialee & co. moved it themselves before replacing it with an illusion.  Wish those old boards were up for reading..._

Jozan smacks his palm against his forehead as he notices the position of the plank.  He trots up to Regdar instead, rummaging in his pack.  "Here, drink this and get over there.  No, it's not ale!  It's a potion of Jumping.  Just get that plank into place so I can drag Krusk's limp body back over here once he stops raging and passes out."

Then Jozan will back up and drop down onto his belly. Prone, he'll pull out his crossbow and prepare to fire at any likely target.


----------



## Mialee (Mar 19, 2002)

_Pcat, it's really important that I either see a map or... something... I'm trying to figure out if I want to cast WEB, but I need those diametrically opposed anchor points, etc. In the meantime, I'll hit them with SLEEP._ 

Across the chasm, all of you fighters- and be careful! 

Lidda, you awake up there? Need me to lower you?


----------



## Regdar (Mar 20, 2002)

*Bah, with retzin*

Kazak, let Regdar help there? _Pulling the spear out of the dwarf._

Bah here you little turds, you can have this back!

_Regdar will huck the spear at the lead goblin if Regdar can do it without sticking Krusk in the back or at any goblin coming towards Kerwyn_

FOR  THE EXPERIENCE!


----------



## Kerwyn (Mar 20, 2002)

"Blrrblrrg."

_Kerwyn pulls himself up, mouth filled with dirt, and rolls over to the other side of the chasm._

_Once standing again (hopefully), he'll grab his rapier and join the battle as planned earlier._


----------



## Dr Midnight (Mar 20, 2002)




----------



## Nebin (Mar 21, 2002)

2 Things Dr. Midnight....
I cast a Minor Illusion of a Badger on the Left as the Iconics are looking into the cave, and am about to Summon a Badger to the Right
 You still don't have my Stat block up on your web-site for my addoring fans to gawk at.
[/list=1]


----------



## Alhandra (Mar 21, 2002)

After seeing the map, I would have gone southwest as far as I could go before shooting the arrow and saying to Kerwyn, who's so close to the plank it'll bite him: "If you put the plank over to this side, we can come across to help your frontal assault.


----------



## Dr Midnight (Mar 21, 2002)

Nebin said:
			
		

> * You still don't have my Stat block up on your web-site for my addoring fans to gawk at.
> *




So send me your freakin' stats, you small (+1 to AC and attacks) jive turkey.


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 21, 2002)

Devis keeps drumming, weapon hilt beating out a rhythm on the cold, hard rock. The vibrations echo through the cavern.  Grooving to them - was that a hip-wiggle mixed into the somatic components? - Hennet sends another _sleep_ spell towards the goblinoids. One of them, the flat-nosed soldier who had screamed that the other sleeping creatures were dead, drops in his tracks. 

Mialee also casts _sleep_. She can feel the power of her spell leaping from her, murmuring quietly as it insinuates itself into the enemy ranks. Two more creatures yawn, smile sharp-toothed grins, and tumble into dreamland.

Ma'Varkith fires an arrow which goes wide; her tattoos flash orange in disgust. Jozan hands off hius potion of _jumping_ and gets down; Pelor's Own Face, as seen on Jozan's breastplace and codpiece, is now scraping on the filthy stone floor of the cavern. Alhandra trots past him to the southern corner of the room and fires another arrow - hit! One of the original four, already injured, gurgles horribly as he goes down.

Regdar bellows his challenge as he throws the spear. It's a beautiful shot, sticking in a creature that looked like it was going to wake up its _sleeping_ comrades. The goblinoid turns, spear sticking through its chest, to look at Regdar for just a second... and then falls over, dead.

And then Krusk charges. There isn't a chance that the remaining shieldsmen can stop him; he plows through them like a battering ram, scattering them to either side. Once through he raiswes his greataxe and swings it downwards with all the force he can muster.

You know, they're just not making helms like they used to.

For instance, the helm of the creature Krusk just hit; it's now in two pieces, as is the creature's head. Bright arterial blood sprays up even as the goblinoid soldier falls, twitching, at Krusk's feet.

Kerwyn has to strain as he pulls himself up. He feels a calloused hand grasp his ankle; adreneline kicks in, and he pulls himself loose with effort. Crouched for just a moment on the edge of the chasm, he springs towards the fight before he hears Mialee's suggestion about the plank.

Nebin's illusory badger moves towards the fray, doing its best to shift into a flanking position.  As Nebin casts the _summoning_ spell with his wand, he realizes that he's no longer concentrating on the illusion. It won't be sticking around for long. Casting this spell, even from a wand, takes some time; Nebin has a look of concentration as the wand sketches a pattern in the air, leaving glowing dust behind.

Kazak's wounds close as he gulps down his potion. He looks up; where the heck is Lidda?  She must be doing *something,*but he can't see her.

Four sleeping - the one that was kicked has woken up - three more dead, and only four standing. 

The goblinoid closest to the illusory badger looks, blinks, looks again, and dismisses it.  Then the thing smiles cruelly, elbows the soldier next to it, and grunts "Watch out for the hairy thing!" That soldier starts for just a moment before starting to laugh. None of them are stupid enough to give Krusk an attack of opportunity; instead, two shieldbearers that Krusk just plowed through use their tower shields to block further attacks, and the other two move 5 ft. and unsuccessfully try to flank Krusk. One of them hits, but in his current rage Krusk barely notices the damage.  

He does, however, hear the sound of running feet; more reinforcements coming, from up the tunnel. That blind warrior must have summoned more troops.  More targets!

Actions?

_OOC: Vadania, Lidda, what are your actions?

Kazak gets 11 points back from the healing potion. Krusk takes 7 points of damage.  Nebin's monster summoning kicks in next round.  I'll email Dr. Midnight an updated map; Doc, if there is a way we can make this easier for you, email me and tell me! _


----------



## Jozan of Pelor (Mar 21, 2002)

_ooc: Beautiful map, Pcat, thank you!    Ahem.  As Joz's intention was to lie down and trying to shoot baddies, though, he would not have gone back behind Al when he left Regdar.  Put him along the west wall anywhere south of Nebin and I will be happy._ 

Jozan takes aim at any of the conscious goblinoids and fires his crossbow.  "Regdar!  Don't just look at that potion, drink it and get over there!"  He tries not to shift too much, so as to minimize scratches and the cleaning he will have to do later.


----------



## Devis (Mar 21, 2002)

Three questions:

How heavy do I think that plank is?

Did I get anything on that knowledge check on The One Who Crawls?

Has that drummer stopped over there?


----------



## Vadania (Mar 21, 2002)

OOC:   Sorry all   Been abit out of it


I will move forward to spell range and cast Summon Nature's Ally II to summon a wolf to the other side of the chasm

If further rounds have taken place without me responding assume I fire my sling are Goblins that are still standing until I post again.   

"All of this feels very wrong, and I don't like that thing in the pit.   Let's get this over with folks.   It's worrying me."


----------



## Mialee (Mar 21, 2002)

_I want to web the corridor that I hear these advancing beasties coming down. It'll give us a chance to mop up before we face them. I'll of course be mindful to avoid webbing Krusk, who I believe is right nearby._


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 21, 2002)

_Jozan - that map was from the previous turn. See our spiffy new map, right here, for the current positions! Bookmark this, everyone; we'll be updating it on a round-by-round basis during fights.  For the love of God, everyone give Doc Midnight a big wet sloppy kiss for his help in this.

Devis - the plank doesn't look heavy. The other drummer is still trying to drum, but his beat is totally off. You don't think that he's rallying his troops any more, not after your disruption.  No immediate knowledge about the One Who Crawls... maybe Urdlen, the gnomish diety of greed? That would hardly make sense, though.

Mialee, it's going to be really hard to avoid entangling Krusk in the web; you'd have to move 30' south and then hope for good sight lines, as the line of effect is really tricky. You can certainly try it, though. Your decision._


----------



## Mialee (Mar 21, 2002)

_I believe I will, PC. I'd rather risk Krusk getting a little sticky than have him swamped in gobbies. Nice map!!_

Krusk, Kerwyn, I'm going to attempt to slow the reinforcements down. Kerwyn, if Krusk gets stuck, do your best to keep him from getting flayed! More fighters are on the way...


----------



## Kazak (Mar 21, 2002)

_Kazak takes aim along his crossbow and shoots at one of the goblins._









*OOC:*


I'll shoot at the one in square (P, 22).


----------



## Devis (Mar 21, 2002)

In that case, I'm going to _Mage Hand_ that plank into place.  I'll move over to U10, and take cover behind, er, back up Alhandra, so I'm in range.

If that doesn't work, or when I've completed that, then I move over to W13 and use my light crossbow to fire at something ugly.  Note that this should give me 25-50% cover behind the curve of the cave wall.

Something ugly that isn't one of my allies.  Let's be clear.  Specifically the uglies currently in P22 & Q23.


----------



## Ma'varkith (Mar 21, 2002)

*OOC:*


Ma will continue firing arrows, moving toward the gap.  If someone gets the plankup, she'll sling her bow and cross the pit, drawing her sword and shield.


----------



## Jozan of Pelor (Mar 21, 2002)

_That map is so beautiful...let's all just sit back and admire it for a while.
..
..
..

Ok.  In view of the map, I'm revising my current move--I don't like the guy in the pit either._ 

"Regdar!  Don't just look at that potion, drink it and get over there!"

Jozan moves forward until he can see over the edge of the crevice and takes aim with his crossbow at the goblinoid climbing around down there.  "In the Name of Mighty Pelor, God of the Sun, I suggest you stop trying to climb up here and just sit on your hands for a while, buddy."  If the creature actually takes Jozan up on his advice, he won't shoot.  Otherwise...


----------



## Alhandra (Mar 21, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Hey!  This bow works!  (I wonder if the Divine Might damage finished off the creature?)

OK.  .. questions.
(Doc, that's a fantastic map!)

1) Where are the dead goblinoids on the map?
2) My move last round wouldn't have brought me this close to the chasm - I'd be at best 10' away... just far enough to...
3) Is the chasm at the south end short enough to jump across in my Banded armor? It's 10 pounds lighter than any other Heavy Armor, and lighter than Chainmail (a medium armor).







Possible actions this round:
a) If Devis can Mage Hand the plank, Alhandra will delay, shielding her inspiring musical companion as best she can before rushing across the plank, slinging her bow and pulling her sword and shield (just like Ma' said!) 
a1) If the plank is placed in a near-straight line between her and the goblinoids, she'll drop her bow (in W13) and charge across the plank in one bound, pulling her 'blessed' sword and tearing into the one at S23

b) If he can't move the heavy piece of wood, she'll sling her bow and try to jump the pit IF it's short enough for her to jump in her bulky, ponderous Banded Mail. 

c) If neither would be the case, she yells at Kerwyn, "Stop being a target up there and help us all across, soldier!" before firing at any opponent that moves to try and wake the sleeping ones. If none try, she shoots at the one she has the clearest shot on.









*OOC:*


 Whew! I think that's all conditionals covered, hopefully!
She mumbles to herself, "If I wasn't such a goody-goody fighter-type, I'd be taking out those goblinoids who are asleep before they get woken up and attack us again...


----------



## Hennet (Mar 21, 2002)

*Narcoleptic nasties*

"It's the Gates of Horn for you boys..."

Seeing that Krusk is in battle (and most likely surrounded although he can't see Krusk's opponents) Hennet inhales then lays down another lullabye, targetting the point between 21 & 22,  and M&N (the cavern wall).

I'm trying to catch P22 and N24 in the 15' radius burst, but leave Krusk out of it. If I don't get another chance to post for a while after the _Sleep_ goes off, I'll start MW light crossbowing goblins, starting with awake ones.

Hopefully arrows and other combatants can take out Q23 before he wakes any of the others up.

Slots left 6/3.


----------



## Kerwyn (Mar 21, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Seeing the map now, I think my earlier plan about flanking is seriously flawed!  I also thought the plank was on our side of the chasm. Oh well! 







“Someone kill that pesky greenskin down there, he almost pulled me into the chasm!”

_Kerwyn will move to the plank and pick it up, then let it drop on the chasm, while securing one end with his foot, so it doesn't glide into it. He'll use a narrow enough part of the chasm, as close to Regdar as possible, so the plank will surely fit over it!_


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 21, 2002)

Sorry for popping in, but you need to start a new thread as you have gone over the limit of 200 posts per thread. 

Oh and: Kill the orcs!


----------



## Regdar (Mar 22, 2002)

*Able to leap tall buildings in a single bah!*

_Regdar eyes the potion, then Jozan and slams it back faster then 2 copper ale night and moves back for a big running jump, and surges forward, muscles straining in the armor._

Krusk, Regdar is coming, save Regdar some!!! Once again into the breach, once again! FOR THE EXPERIENCE!

_If Regdar can land and continue, Regdar will bullrush the buggers using Improved Bull Rush_


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 22, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Sorry for popping in, but you need to start a new thread as you have gone over the limit of 200 posts per thread.  *




Gosh, I wish we had an admin running the game who might have already known that!    Seriously, thank you for the heads up, but I had already noticed. You just beat me to it.

And on that note, I'll post the next combat round in a new thread and link it here. I'll be away Friday and Saturday, but I'll post before I leave Friday morning, and again when I get back Saturday night. I hope that's okay!


----------



## Lidda (Mar 22, 2002)

Lidda wakes up out of her stupor and realizes that she's still quite invisible.

"I need to make use of this while I can!" she thinks.

And with a run and hop, she switches to her dagger and jumps over the chasm, hoping that the jumpy ring she's carrying does its thing and she doesn't go splat!


----------



## Krusk (Mar 22, 2002)

With the pure unadulterated joy of combat coursing through his veins, Krusk lays into the next foe with his gorey axe, before flinging himself into the midst of battle.

*RRAAH! HAH! HA HA HA HA!* 

_Attack the goblin at N24, then move into square P23._


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 22, 2002)

Kerwyn said:
			
		

> *Kerwyn will move to the plank and pick it up, then let it drop on the chasm, while securing one end with his foot, so it doesn't glide into it. He'll use a narrow enough part of the chasm, as close to Regdar as possible, so the plank will surely fit over it! *



[confused] did you catch Devis and Alhandra's last actions, Kerwyn? [/confused]


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 22, 2002)

Thread closed! New thread can be found here: http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&postid=114750#post114750


----------

